# El Ultimo Hombre Libre. El recopilatorio que esperabais



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (19 Ene 2021)

Pues despues de unas cuantas deliberaciones unos foreros (entre los que me incluyo, el resto quiere permanecer en el anonimato) hemos hecho este recopilatorio que toca los temas que importan y son políticamente incorrectos: la invasion de las instituciones supranacionales en las soberanías nacionales, la revolución marxista a 2 niveles desde 1917 hasta hoy dia, la realidad de la IIGm, modos de trabajar del marxismo, con sus técnicas y estrategias, la mujer (aunque solo relacionado con política) y los psicópatas-rojos en política (el tema que introdujo ominae en el foro, y Lobaczewski en la calle; la ponerología)

En este recopilatorio se ha incluido por unanimidad 4 trabajos audiovisuales (El Ultimo Hombre Occidental, al que de un modo homenajeamos con el título de este recopilatorio; la entrevista a Bezmenov, el Why women...de Black Pigeon y la conferencia de Griffin de 1969 -aunque desgraciadamente está en inglés sin subtitulos, esta última). Tambien 3 documentos (Nadie se atreve a llamarle conspiracion -que es el libro que describe la Elite al completo y su creacion del comunismo, prologado por un congresista norteamericano que se presentó a la presidencia de EEUU, libro quemado por orden judicial en España, por cierto; Lo Que El Fosforo Hirviendo Se Llevó -recopilatorio anónimo de citas de los grandes perdedores de la IIGM y un recopilatorio que ya se puso en el foro de citas de psicopatas-rojos, mayormente de Ominae, de una forma mas informal)

Como anecdota decir que la conferencia de Bezmenov estuvimos a punto de ponerla, pero se quitó para reducir algo el archivo y no repetir personaje; y la ponerología estuvo a punto de no entrar.

Al final ha quedado así. 4 vídeos y 3 documentos, que creemos abarca todo lo que hay que saber para entender las raíces de lo que sucede. No es excepcionalmente extenso, pero el que tenga los ojos abiertos y vea y lea todo lo del archivo sabrá el suelo en el que pisa.

Nunca verás nada de este documento en Telahínco ni la Secta

Aquí lo teneis. A disfrutarlo. Pocas veces hay un resumen tan preciso como en este archivo. Menos UTBH y mas El Ultimo Hombre Libre

El Link completo es la version definitiva . Los otros Links son la version inicial con menos archivos


*LINK COMPLETO Y DEFINITIVO









 3.93 GB file on MEGA







mega.nz





*****

4.13 GB folder on MEGA

Link 1
Gofile

Link 2
3.41 GB file on MEGA

Link 3

4.58 GB folder on MEGA

Link 4 (en eMule)
eMule


Gracias a aquellos que habeis colaborado, a Walter Sobchak, a Testazz y a aquellos que quereis permanecer en el anonimato


----------



## Testazz (19 Ene 2021)

Pillo sitio en hilo premium, reconozco algunas joyitas del lote.


----------



## Teniente_Dan (19 Ene 2021)

3,7 GB bien empleados


----------



## blanc0 (19 Ene 2021)

Le echaré un ojo.


----------



## Testazz (19 Ene 2021)

Joder, estoy leyendo alguna de las citas de uno de los documentos y es flipante. Menuda mentalidad se gastaba esta gente, igualito que ahora!


----------



## Tierra de alcázares (19 Ene 2021)

*dejad


----------



## zeromus44 (19 Ene 2021)

Tengo todos los vídeos sobradamente vistos, pero lo descargo igualmente.

Grandísimo aporte. Es oro.


----------



## Arkaku-txo (19 Ene 2021)

El enlace me dice too Many connections.


----------



## Uritorco (20 Ene 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Nadie se atreve a llamarle conspiracion -que es el libro que describe la Elite al completo



Este libro, curiosamente, del que se vendieron millones de ejemplares, fue coescrito por un financiero judio, Larry Abraham, muy relacionado con las altas esferas. En el mismo, se omite de manera conveniente que es esa "tribu" la que precisamente domina el mundo, las finanzas y el mercado, utilizando en su lugar el termino "conspiradores", y pretendiendo hacer pasar a los judios como victimas tambien de dicha conspiración. Como se puede deducir, esto es pura desinformación, pues nombrar al "judío" es el gran tabu de los "antisistema" conservadores en los EE.UU. Y como de costumbre, a la masoneria ni nombrarla. Por lo demas el libro no tiene queja ninguna, pues describe acertadamente el objeto del trabajo.

Dejo aqui parte de su biografia:

Nacido en el estado de Washington en 1937 y fallecido el 7 de julio de 2008, el difunto Larry Abraham asistió a la escuela preparatoria en Tacoma, Washington y a la universidad en Spokane y Tacoma, Washington, con especialización en Historia y Pre-Derecho. Después de estudiar Derecho por correspondencia en la Universidad LaSalle, decidió unirse a su padre en el negocio familiar de madera contrachapada hasta que se vendió en 1961.

Después de una breve carrera trabajando en televisión y radio en el área de Seattle, el Sr. Abraham fue nombrado Secretario Ejecutivo de la Federación de Jóvenes Republicanos del Estado de Washington, cargo que ocupó durante tres años. Después de irse para ayudar a formar el Draft Goldwater Movement en su estado natal, el Sr. Abraham se convirtió en un orador ampliamente reconocido y popular en los campus universitarios de toda la región sobre el tema "Por qué ya no soy liberal".

El Sr. Abraham se convirtió en una fuerza activa y efectiva en el movimiento conservador y fue fundamental en la formación de miles de grupos de estudio conservadores en todo el noroeste del Pacífico, Alaska y Hawai. A su trabajo durante ese tiempo a menudo se le ha atribuido el mérito de haber ganado numerosas carreras clave en esas áreas y del cambio político en esa región.

En 1971, fue coautor del innovador bestseller, _None Dare Call It Conspiracy_ , que vendió más de cinco millones de copias, que se convirtió en un pararrayos para el resurgimiento del Movimiento Conservador en Estados Unidos. De la noche a la mañana, Abraham se convirtió en un orador y líder conocido a nivel nacional de la revolución conservadora que estaba tomando forma en este país. En 1985, publicó su poderosa y superventas secuela, _Call It Conspiracy_ .

A lo largo de su mandato como orador, escritor y líder conservador, Larry Abraham fue un jugador activo en la industria del comercio de materias primas, especializándose en metales preciosos y monedas. Formó su propio negocio de inversión en 1975 y estuvo activo en negocios e inversiones internacionales. Se desempeñó como presidente de una casa de banca de inversión con sede en Panamá, Pan America Capital Group, con clientes en todo el mundo. Además de sus propios intereses comerciales, el Sr. Abraham fue consultor de numerosas empresas en todo el mundo, incluidas América del Norte y del Sur y China continental, y participó en numerosas juntas directivas.

El Sr. Abraham fue un orador frecuente y muy solicitado en numerosas conferencias de inversión y geopolíticas en los Estados Unidos y en todo el mundo, y fue un invitado destacado en muchos programas de radio y televisión aclamados. Formó parte del Comité Ejecutivo de la Conferencia de Inversiones de Nueva Orleans durante más de 10 años.

Fue el ex editor de _Conservative Digest Magazine_ y se desempeñó como editor y redactor jefe del _Insider Report_ de Larry Abraham , en publicación continua durante veintitrés años. _Insider Report_ tiene suscriptores en los cincuenta estados y más de 49 países extranjeros y es uno de los boletines informativos más respetados y citados de la industria.

Fue miembro fundador del Comité Nacional de Reforma Monetaria, ex miembro del Consejo de Política Nacional y del Foro de Política Internacional. Era padre de 11 hijos y abuelo de 27. Sus pasatiempos incluían coleccionar libros y arte, y golf, al que siguió jugando en todo el mundo con sus muchos amigos, suscriptores y asociados


----------



## daesrd (20 Ene 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Pues despues de unas cuantas deliberaciones unos foreros (entre los que me incluyo, el resto quiere permanecer en el anonimato) hemos hecho este recopilatorio que toca los temas que importan y son políticamente incorrectos: la invasion de las instituciones supranacionales en las soberanías nacionales, la revolución marxista a 2 niveles desde 1917 hasta hoy dia, la realidad de la IIGm, modos de trabajar del marxismo, con sus técnicas y estrategias, la mujer (aunque solo relacionado con política) y los psicópatas-rojos en política (el tema que introdujo ominae en el foro, y Lobaczewski en la calle; la ponerología)
> 
> En este recopilatorio se ha incluido por unanimidad 4 trabajos audiovisuales (El Ultimo Hombre Occidental, al que de un modo homenajeamos con el título de este recopilatorio; la entrevista a Bezmenov, el Why women...de Black Pigeon y la conferencia de Griffin de 1969 -aunque desgraciadamente está en inglés sin subtitulos, esta última). Tambien 3 documentos (Nadie se atreve a llamarle conspiracion -que es el libro que describe la Elite al completo y su creacion del comunismo, prologado por un congresista norteamericano que se presentó a la presidencia de EEUU, libro quemado por orden judicial en España, por cierto; Lo Que El Fosforo Hirviendo Se Llevó -recopilatorio anónimo de citas de los grandes perdedores de la IIGM y un recopilatorio que ya se puso en el foro de citas de psicopatas-rojos, mayormente de Ominae, de una forma mas informal)
> 
> ...



Se agradece, máximo difusión.


----------



## El que te focka (20 Ene 2021)

Me sale el siguiente mensaje: "This upload does not exist", y no veo ningún fichero que poder bajarme.


----------



## Testazz (20 Ene 2021)

Cierto, el archivo ya no está disponible. Joder, la censura actúa rápido.

@Ejquelosfajsistassonellos, arreglad el enlace que parece que lo han tumbado.


----------



## Catártico (20 Ene 2021)




----------



## Walter Sobchak (20 Ene 2021)

Ahora estoy con el movil pero mañana lo subo a mega.


----------



## Manteka (20 Ene 2021)

Muy interesante. Lo voy a subir a la intranet de la empresa para compartirlo con la jente.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (20 Ene 2021)

Testazz dijo:


> Os lo dejo por aquí como medida temporal, hasta que lo arregléis:
> 
> ---> Descarga <---



Puesto este


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (20 Ene 2021)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Ahora estoy con el movil pero mañana lo subo a mega.



Perfecto!!


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (20 Ene 2021)

Gracias por el aporte, vamos a ver que tal está.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (20 Ene 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Pues despues de unas cuantas deliberaciones unos foreros (entre los que me incluyo, el resto quiere permanecer en el anonimato) hemos hecho este recopilatorio que toca los temas que importan y son políticamente incorrectos: la invasion de las instituciones supranacionales en las soberanías nacionales, la revolución marxista a 2 niveles desde 1917 hasta hoy dia, la realidad de la IIGm, modos de trabajar del marxismo, con sus técnicas y estrategias, la mujer (aunque solo relacionado con política) y los psicópatas-rojos en política (el tema que introdujo ominae en el foro, y Lobaczewski en la calle; la ponerología)
> 
> En este recopilatorio se ha incluido por unanimidad 4 trabajos audiovisuales (El Ultimo Hombre Occidental, al que de un modo homenajeamos con el título de este recopilatorio; la entrevista a Bezmenov, el Why women...de Black Pigeon y la conferencia de Griffin de 1969 -aunque desgraciadamente está en inglés sin subtitulos, esta última). Tambien 3 documentos (Nadie se atreve a llamarle conspiracion -que es el libro que describe la Elite al completo y su creacion del comunismo, prologado por un congresista norteamericano que se presentó a la presidencia de EEUU, libro quemado por orden judicial en España, por cierto; Lo Que El Fosforo Hirviendo Se Llevó -recopilatorio anónimo de citas de los grandes perdedores de la IIGM y un recopilatorio que ya se puso en el foro de citas de psicopatas-rojos, mayormente de Ominae, de una forma mas informal)
> 
> ...



Hay que darle difusión también a este de misandria.info, que empiece la peña a descargarlo y a difundir.

Interesante recopilatorio | Burbuja.info: Foro de economía, política y actualidad.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (20 Ene 2021)

*
¡A FREGAR CAGANDO HOSTIAS PUTARRACA!*


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (20 Ene 2021)

Gangrel14/88 dijo:


> Gracias por el aporte, vamos a ver que tal está.



Te va a gustar. Es una seleccion muy buena para el recopilatorio



Gangrel14/88 dijo:


> Hay que darle difusión también a este de misandria.info, que empiece la peña a descargarlo y a difundir.
> 
> Interesante recopilatorio | Burbuja.info: Foro de economía, política y actualidad.



Este es interesante tambien, recomendado la lectura


----------



## Walter Sobchak (20 Ene 2021)

Bueno, pues ya esta subido, tendreis que registraros y bajar la aplicacion ya que al ser un archivo tan grande no os dejara bajarlo directamente, cuando instaleis la aplicacion os pedira que le digais donde quereis que se guarden las descargas. Al pinchar en el enlace vereis todos los archivos, colocais el raton encima le dais a los puntos suspensivos con el boton izquierdo y le dais a descargar, tendreis que bajarlos uno a uno, no me ha dejado subir la carpeta comprimida. Este es el enlace 3.58 GB folder on MEGA


----------



## Walter Sobchak (20 Ene 2021)

Ademas el unico que podria borrarlo soy yo, asi que podemos estar tranquilos.


----------



## Testazz (20 Ene 2021)

Pues a mi fueron ese libro y la entrevista de Bezmenov los que me hicieron empezar a interesarme realmente por estos temas, hace ya algunos años. Después de charlas, tiempo de estudio y contraste de ideas con amigos afines... ya me queda mas o menos claro de que va la película. El video del Ultimo Hombre Occidental ha sido mi ultimo descubrimiento, el remate perfecto para ayudarme a verlo todo un poco mas claro.

Si junto a todo eso han metido algún extra mas... deduzco que tengo que verlo todo porque valdrá la pena. Ya comentaré.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (20 Ene 2021)

El archivo del GoFile es algo raro. Estaba, luego poníais alguno que no existía, pero luego volvía a estar disponible, ahora veo que no está


----------



## Testazz (20 Ene 2021)

Subidlo a diferentes hostings, habiendo variedad siempre se podrá garantizar algo mas de disponibilidad.

Venga, esos informáticos, que se pongan manos a la obra


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (20 Ene 2021)

Ahora vuelve a funcionar el de GoFile


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (20 Ene 2021)

Up


----------



## Walter Sobchak (21 Ene 2021)

Por cierto @Ejquelosfajsistassonellos, acabo de poner el video de E.Griffin y los subtitulos no aparecen, no se si le pasa a alguien mas.


----------



## Testazz (21 Ene 2021)

Debe ser porque a la entrevista original nadie se ha molestado en incluírselos. Igualmente la encontré en jewtube y ahí si puedo forzarlos, incluso traducidos.


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (21 Ene 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Este libro, curiosamente, del que se vendieron millones de ejemplares, fue coescrito por un financiero judio, Larry Abraham, muy relacionado con las altas esferas. En el mismo, se omite de manera conveniente que es esa "tribu" la que precisamente domina el mundo, las finanzas y el mercado, utilizando en su lugar el termino "conspiradores", y pretendiendo hacer pasar a los judios como victimas tambien de dicha conspiración. Como se puede deducir, esto es pura desinformación, pues nombrar al "judío" es el gran tabu de los "antisistema" conservadores en los EE.UU. Y como de costumbre, a la masoneria ni nombrarla. Por lo demas el libro no tiene queja ninguna, pues describe acertadamente el objeto del trabajo.
> 
> Dejo aqui parte de su biografia:
> 
> ...



Yo no puedo acceder a los enlaces, pero para el que le interese este libro está disponible en español en la biblioteca Pléyades.

Nadie Se Atreve A Llamarle Conspiración

Si alguien tiene enlace a la secuela “call it conspiracy” se agradece. Desconocía su existencia.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (21 Ene 2021)

Trabajar para el enemigo dijo:


> Yo no puedo acceder a los enlaces, pero para el que le interese este libro está disponible en español en la biblioteca Pléyades.
> 
> Nadie Se Atreve A Llamarle Conspiración
> 
> Si alguien tiene enlace a la secuela “call it conspiracy” se agradece. Desconocía su existencia.



Si que va el enlace. Lo que el GoFile funciona a ratos por causas que desconozco


----------



## BaronRojo (21 Ene 2021)

Lo acabo de descargar del enlace de Mega del link2 sin problemas. Ahora a verlos con detenimiento.
Gracias por compartirlos.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (22 Ene 2021)

Subido de nuevo el video de Griffin con subtitulos en ingles.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (22 Ene 2021)

Acabo de ver el video de Griffin y es acojonante.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (22 Ene 2021)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Subido de nuevo el video de Griffin con subtitulos en ingles.



¿Donde está subido?


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (22 Ene 2021)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Acabo de ver el video de Griffin y es acojonante.



Ya te digo, por eso decidimos meterlo a costa de otros...


----------



## ShellShock (22 Ene 2021)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Acabo de ver el video de Griffin y es acojonante.



No lo he descargado todavía, pero es el vídeo sobre los negros americanos y el comunismo, ¿no? Es del 69 y podría haberlo grabado ayer mismo. Está claro que la plebe es retrasada, van 50 años de ataques descarados, usando las mismas tretas y rojadas, ya sean los black panthers o los blm o cualquier otra cosa, y aquí seguimos tragando.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (22 Ene 2021)

ShellShock dijo:


> No lo he descargado todavía, pero es el vídeo sobre los negros americanos y el comunismo, ¿no? Es del 69 y podría haberlo grabado ayer mismo. Está claro que la plebe es retrasada, van 50 años de ataques descarados, usando las mismas tretas y rojadas, ya sean los black panthers o los blm o cualquier otra cosa, y aquí seguimos tragando.



Sí, aunque esa parte son solo unos minutos. La conferencia dura hora y pico y es brutal. Esa parte lo es, pero el resto tambien

Y lo ultimo que dices es lo que me cabrea a mí tambien. Llevan usando las mismas tacticas desde 1917 en cualquier parte del mundo, y les siguen valiendo


----------



## ShellShock (22 Ene 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Sí, aunque esa parte son solo unos minutos. La conferencia dura hora y pico y es brutal. Esa parte lo es, pero el resto tambien
> 
> Y lo ultimo que dices es lo que me cabrea a mí tambien. Llevan usando las mismas tacticas desde 1917 en cualquier parte del mundo, y les siguen valiendo



No quiero desanimarte aún más, pero yo ya veo indicios de sus tejemanejes diabólicos mucho antes... pasaron cosas ya en la revolución francesa que dan que pensar. La de 1917 es una vuelta de tuerca más. Cuando ven que hay margen, aprovechan para apretar un poquito más las tuercas. Y seguimos tragando. Es como lo de la rana cociéndose a fuego lento, sólo que en lugar de una progresión continua es a pequeños escalones.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (22 Ene 2021)

ShellShock dijo:


> No quiero desanimarte aún más, pero yo ya veo indicios de sus tejemanejes diabólicos mucho antes... pasaron cosas ya en la revolución francesa que dan que pensar. La de 1917 es una vuelta de tuerca más. Cuando ven que hay margen, aprovechan para apretar un poquito más las tuercas. Y seguimos tragando. Es como lo de la rana cociéndose a fuego lento, sólo que en lugar de una progresión continua es a pequeños escalones.



Sí, la verdad que la Revolucion Francesa o las de 1848 tienen ese aire similar, ese mismo aroma...


----------



## Walter Sobchak (22 Ene 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> ¿Donde está subido?



En el mismo enlace que puse.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (22 Ene 2021)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> En el mismo enlace que puse.



Ok, lo explico en el mensaje inicial

Y gracias!!


----------



## Jimmy Page (22 Ene 2021)

Up y aunque ya he visto 3 de los 4, me los bajo y me leo los libros que habéis subido.

Gracias


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (22 Ene 2021)

Se nota que Black Pigeon se equivoca (rojo votó Trump, azul votó pedófilo)


----------



## Walter Sobchak (22 Ene 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Se nota que Black Pigeon se equivoca (rojo votó Trump, azul votó pedófilo)



La periodista Ann Coulter dijo en una ocasion que desde que se aprobo el voto femenino todas las elecciones que han ganado los democratas han sido gracias a las mujeres.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (22 Ene 2021)

Por cierto, creo que conceder el derecho al voto a las mujeres es la mayor cagada en la historia de la humanidad.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (22 Ene 2021)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Por cierto, creo que conceder el derecho al voto a las mujeres es la mayor cagada en la historia de la humanidad.



Ademas se nota a quien le interesa:

Timeline of women's suffrage - Wikipedia

-En 1931 (la II Republica) se pone en España

-En 1918 (cuando pierde Alemania la I GM y Guillermo II se tiene que exiliar...se pone en Alemania)

-En 1917 en Rusia (en la de Kerensjijk, tras la revolucioncilla que precedió a la de Lenin, y tras la salida de Rusia de la IGM) y países de por ahí: Ucrania, Bielorrusia, Estonia, Letonia, Lituania

-En 1918 en Hungria (otro de los paises fuertes que perdió la IGM, tras la desintegracion del Imperio Austro-Hungaro)

-En 1945 en Japon, tras haber sido arrollada en la IIGM

-Y en Turquía tardaría un poco, pero fue unos años despues de la desintegración del imperio otomano

En fin, se nota la mano de quien impuso esto.

Como curiosidad, un cantón suizo no permitió votar a las mujeres hasta 1991


----------



## Walter Sobchak (22 Ene 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Ademas se nota a quien le interesa:
> 
> Timeline of women's suffrage - Wikipedia
> 
> ...



Si, pero en la II Republica la primera vez que votaron las mujeres gano la CEDA, los nacionalpagafantas de la epoca, que ganaron gracias al voto femenino, los rojos estaban en contra.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (22 Ene 2021)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Si, pero en la II Republica la primera vez que votaron las mujeres gano la CEDA, los nacionalpagafantas de la epoca, que ganaron gracias al voto femenino, los rojos estaban en contra.



Tú mismo lo dices, los nacionalpagafantas. Lo importante es como estaba España en 1931 y como estaba en 1936


----------



## Jimmy Page (23 Ene 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Pues despues de unas cuantas deliberaciones unos foreros (entre los que me incluyo, el resto quiere permanecer en el anonimato) hemos hecho este recopilatorio que toca los temas que importan y son políticamente incorrectos: la invasion de las instituciones supranacionales en las soberanías nacionales, la revolución marxista a 2 niveles desde 1917 hasta hoy dia, la realidad de la IIGm, modos de trabajar del marxismo, con sus técnicas y estrategias, la mujer (aunque solo relacionado con política) y los psicópatas-rojos en política (el tema que introdujo ominae en el foro, y Lobaczewski en la calle; la ponerología)
> 
> En este recopilatorio se ha incluido por unanimidad 4 trabajos audiovisuales (El Ultimo Hombre Occidental, al que de un modo homenajeamos con el título de este recopilatorio; la entrevista a Bezmenov, el Why women...de Black Pigeon y la conferencia de Griffin de 1969 -aunque desgraciadamente está en inglés sin subtitulos, esta última). Tambien 3 documentos (Nadie se atreve a llamarle conspiracion -que es el libro que describe la Elite al completo y su creacion del comunismo, prologado por un congresista norteamericano que se presentó a la presidencia de EEUU, libro quemado por orden judicial en España, por cierto; Lo Que El Fosforo Hirviendo Se Llevó -recopilatorio anónimo de citas de los grandes perdedores de la IIGM y un recopilatorio que ya se puso en el foro de citas de psicopatas-rojos, mayormente de Ominae, de una forma mas informal)
> 
> ...



Qué putada!!

Me lo he descargado y al intentar descomprimirlo me dice que está dañado.

Es mucho pedir algún enlace de descarga con sólo los libros? Los videos los vi todos menos ese de Griffin.


----------



## Testazz (23 Ene 2021)

Jimmy Page dijo:


> algún enlace de descarga con sólo los libros?



El Link 3 es una carpeta selectiva, entras al interior del archivo y descargas lo que tu quieras.


----------



## Esflinter (23 Ene 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Pues despues de unas cuantas deliberaciones unos foreros (entre los que me incluyo, el resto quiere permanecer en el anonimato) hemos hecho este recopilatorio que toca los temas que importan y son políticamente incorrectos: la invasion de las instituciones supranacionales en las soberanías nacionales, la revolución marxista a 2 niveles desde 1917 hasta hoy dia, la realidad de la IIGm, modos de trabajar del marxismo, con sus técnicas y estrategias, la mujer (aunque solo relacionado con política) y los psicópatas-rojos en política (el tema que introdujo ominae en el foro, y Lobaczewski en la calle; la ponerología)
> 
> En este recopilatorio se ha incluido por unanimidad 4 trabajos audiovisuales (El Ultimo Hombre Occidental, al que de un modo homenajeamos con el título de este recopilatorio; la entrevista a Bezmenov, el Why women...de Black Pigeon y la conferencia de Griffin de 1969 -aunque desgraciadamente está en inglés sin subtitulos, esta última). Tambien 3 documentos (Nadie se atreve a llamarle conspiracion -que es el libro que describe la Elite al completo y su creacion del comunismo, prologado por un congresista norteamericano que se presentó a la presidencia de EEUU, libro quemado por orden judicial en España, por cierto; Lo Que El Fosforo Hirviendo Se Llevó -recopilatorio anónimo de citas de los grandes perdedores de la IIGM y un recopilatorio que ya se puso en el foro de citas de psicopatas-rojos, mayormente de Ominae, de una forma mas informal)
> 
> ...



Ya esta el puto mamamrracho neonanzy vendiendonos su mierda de "documental". Comprate una vida gilipollas


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (23 Ene 2021)

Jimmy Page dijo:


> Qué putada!!
> 
> Me lo he descargado y al intentar descomprimirlo me dice que está dañado.
> 
> Es mucho pedir algún enlace de descarga con sólo los libros? Los videos los vi todos menos ese de Griffin.



¿Cual es el link que te ha fallado?


----------



## Testazz (23 Ene 2021)

En el link 3 tienes todos los componentes para descargar individualmente. El que comentas es el pdf de la Ponerologia.


----------



## Jimmy Page (23 Ene 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> ¿Cual es el link que te ha fallado?



Pues me he descargado el 2 y el otro no lo recuerdo.

Pero el problema no es la descarga, sino al descomprimirlo que me dice que está dañado.

Intentaré lo que han dicho del 3.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (23 Ene 2021)

Tendrías que poder verlo con las indicaciones que te está dando Testazz. De momento te enlazo este de ominae (que es uno de los archivos de El Ultimo Hombre Libre , pero tendrías que poder descargarlo todo

Soy protestante, sí. Contesto en tu hilo

Gofile


----------



## Walter Sobchak (24 Ene 2021)

El link 3 es el que puse yo, ahi es donde esta el video de Griffin con subtitulos en ingles.


----------



## fachacine (24 Ene 2021)

Gracias por estos recopilatorios. Sueño con el día en que algún hacker interfiera la señal de Telecinco/Antonia3/Cuatro/La Secta y sustituya la señal en directo por el video de "El último hombre occidental" en bucle


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (24 Ene 2021)

fachacine dijo:


> Gracias por estos recopilatorios. Sueño con el día en que algún hacker interfiera la señal de Telecinco/Antonia3/Cuatro/La Secta y sustituya la señal en directo por el video de "El último hombre occidental" en bucle



Juas, seria grandioso!

Aunque conociendo España, si hackearan alguna cadena sería para poner algo mas rojo todavia


----------



## Walter Sobchak (24 Ene 2021)

fachacine dijo:


> Gracias por estos recopilatorios. Sueño con el día en que algún hacker interfiera la señal de Telecinco/Antonia3/Cuatro/La Secta y sustituya la señal en directo por el video de "El último hombre occidental" en bucle



Y luego los videos de Bezmenov y el de Griffin subtitulado en español, aunque yo creo que ni por esas espabila la gente.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (24 Ene 2021)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Y luego los videos de Bezmenov y el de Griffin subtitulado en español, aunque yo creo que ni por esas espabila la gente.



EL 90% de la gente, tirando corto, prefiere las mentiras oficiales.

Nosotros lo hacemos por aquella minoría que quiere saber verdades


----------



## TERROR_BLANCO_88 (24 Ene 2021)

+1


----------



## Fuego purificador (24 Ene 2021)

Gracias a todos por la currada y el título buena elección.

Ya los tenía todos, me he descargado el pdf de introducción y lo único que me falta es El Último Hombre Occidental en HD pero las descargas en mega me dan error, se me cuelga el PC



Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> El archivo del GoFile es algo raro. Estaba, luego poníais alguno que no existía, pero luego volvía a estar disponible, ahora veo que no está





Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Ahora vuelve a funcionar el de GoFile





Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Si que va el enlace. Lo que el GoFile funciona a ratos por causas que desconozco



Será para meter algún troyano y robar IPs.  Calopez que te quitan el trabajo.


Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Se nota que Black Pigeon se equivoca (rojo votó Trump, azul votó pedófilo)



Joder brutal! Yo lo incluiría


Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Por cierto, creo que conceder el derecho al voto a las mujeres es la mayor cagada en la historia de la humanidad.



Desde el otro lado el mayor acierto.

¿Gmail? Si te pide el número de teléfono para abrir una puta cuenta


----------



## Fuego purificador (24 Ene 2021)

¿Han cambiado sus políticas? Porque no hace tanto que no conseguido sin que me lo pidiera.


----------



## diogenes de sinope (24 Ene 2021)

zeromus44 dijo:


> Tengo todos los vídeos sobradamente vistos, pero lo descargo igualmente.
> 
> Grandísimo aporte. Es oro.



Lo veo y lo subo!


----------



## Grasicida100 (25 Ene 2021)

Gracias por tu post, me has hecho reir.

Te has saltado la analogía de como se llena un vaso de leche de café con como se llena Europa de subhumanos mientras se vacía de civilizados: Imagina que Europa es un vaso, la base de vaso es Escandinavia y el borde es Iberia....

Antes o después tendrás muchas ganas de rereemigrar a España huyendo de esos salvajes que están dejando y promoviendo que entren en Suecia mucho antes que en España.


----------



## Grasicida100 (25 Ene 2021)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Si, pero en la II Republica la primera vez que votaron las mujeres gano la CEDA, los nacionalpagafantas de la epoca, que ganaron gracias al voto femenino, los rojos estaban en contra.



Decían los rojos que las mujeres votarían lo que su cura o marido dijera.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (25 Ene 2021)

Grasicida100 dijo:


> Decían los rojos que las mujeres votarían lo que su cura o marido dijera.



Y ahora lo que el Estado dice


----------



## ShellShock (25 Ene 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Y ahora lo que el Estado dice



A través de los "mass mierda", rescatados y mantenidos con vida por el Estado, claro, porque me parece que todos los grandes grupos son deficitarios y si tuviesen que competir en un mercado libre y sin ayudas estarían cerrados hace tiempo. No hace mucho, justo antes de los confinamientos, escuché a dos empoderadas en la oficina hablar de "lo guapísimo que es nuestro presidente Pedroh" y "cómo no van a votar a alguien tan apuesto, par favaaaaar".

La verdad es que es tan absurdo y descarado que da lástima comprobar que funciona. La plebe es extremadamente estúpida, yo creo que a la mayoría les gusta todo esto.


----------



## Fuego purificador (25 Ene 2021)

ShellShock dijo:


> La verdad es que es tan absurdo y descarado que da lástima comprobar que funciona.



Joder, esta frase me ha dejado por los suelos.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (25 Ene 2021)

ShellShock dijo:


> A través de los "mass mierda", rescatados y mantenidos con vida por el Estado, claro, porque me parece que todos los grandes grupos son deficitarios y si tuviesen que competir en un mercado libre y sin ayudas estarían cerrados hace tiempo. No hace mucho, justo antes de los confinamientos, escuché a dos empoderadas en la oficina hablar de "lo guapísimo que es nuestro presidente Pedroh" y "cómo no van a votar a alguien tan apuesto, par favaaaaar".
> 
> La verdad es que es tan absurdo y descarado que da lástima comprobar que funciona. La plebe es extremadamente estúpida, yo creo que a la mayoría les gusta todo esto.



Sin publicidad institucional estaban todos los medios quebrados.


----------



## Kluster (25 Ene 2021)

Gran aporte Ejquelos.


----------



## reconvertido (26 Ene 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Pues despues de unas cuantas deliberaciones unos foreros (entre los que me incluyo, el resto quiere permanecer en el anonimato) hemos hecho este recopilatorio que toca los temas que importan y son políticamente incorrectos: la invasion de las instituciones supranacionales en las soberanías nacionales, la revolución marxista a 2 niveles desde 1917 hasta hoy dia, la realidad de la IIGm, modos de trabajar del marxismo, con sus técnicas y estrategias, la mujer (aunque solo relacionado con política) y los psicópatas-rojos en política (el tema que introdujo ominae en el foro, y Lobaczewski en la calle; la ponerología)
> 
> En este recopilatorio se ha incluido por unanimidad 4 trabajos audiovisuales (El Ultimo Hombre Occidental, al que de un modo homenajeamos con el título de este recopilatorio; la entrevista a Bezmenov, el Why women...de Black Pigeon y la conferencia de Griffin de 1969 -aunque desgraciadamente está en inglés sin subtitulos, esta última). Tambien 3 documentos (Nadie se atreve a llamarle conspiracion -que es el libro que describe la Elite al completo y su creacion del comunismo, prologado por un congresista norteamericano que se presentó a la presidencia de EEUU, libro quemado por orden judicial en España, por cierto; Lo Que El Fosforo Hirviendo Se Llevó -recopilatorio anónimo de citas de los grandes perdedores de la IIGM y un recopilatorio que ya se puso en el foro de citas de psicopatas-rojos, mayormente de Ominae, de una forma mas informal)
> 
> ...



Nadie se atreve a llamarle conspiracion -que es el libro que describe la Elite al completo y su creacion del comunismo, prologado por un congresista norteamericano que se presentó a la presidencia de EEUU, libro quemado por orden judicial en España, por cierto;
No es por llevarte la contraria pero:
"nadie se atreve a llamarle conspiracion" - Buscar con Google
Nadie Se Atreve a Llamarle Conspiración: Amazon.es: Gary Allen - Larry Abraham: Libros

Sugerencia:
¿Has considerado poner en Mega los archivos sueltos?
Veo que ya están.

Gracias por el esfuerzo.


----------



## reconvertido (26 Ene 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Sí, aunque esa parte son solo unos minutos. La conferencia dura hora y pico y es brutal. Esa parte lo es, pero el resto tambien
> 
> Y lo ultimo que dices es lo que me cabrea a mí tambien. Llevan usando las mismas tacticas desde 1917 en cualquier parte del mundo, y les siguen valiendo



Llevan usando las mismas tacticas desde 1917 en cualquier parte del mundo, y les siguen valiendo
Al tener el control de los medios, hado el control del relato.

Dicen lo que les interesa, y de la forma que les interesa.
Callan lo que uno les inteersa.
No se debate lo que no les interesa.
De esta manera, se da forma al concepto que se tiene de "realidad".

No ha sido hasta internet que hemos podido estar expuestos a otras informaciones, análisis y valoraciones.

Con Facebook, Youtube y Twitter han tratado de recrear la unicidad de discurso, pero les ha salido mal.
Su "realidad fabricada" se les resquebraja y cada día más.
Imagino que esto tiene algo (mucho) que ver con esta extraña operación pandemia.


----------



## Fuego purificador (26 Ene 2021)

Gracias a aquellos que habeis colaborado, a Walter Sobchak, a Testazz y a aquellos que quereis permanecer en el anonimato
[/QUOTE]


reconvertido dijo:


> Nadie se atreve a llamarle conspiracion -que es el libro que describe la Elite al completo y su creacion del comunismo, prologado por un congresista norteamericano que se presentó a la presidencia de EEUU, libro quemado por orden judicial en España, por cierto;
> No es por llevarte la contraria pero:
> "nadie se atreve a llamarle conspiracion" - Buscar con Google
> Nadie Se Atreve a Llamarle Conspiración: Amazon.es: Gary Allen - Larry Abraham: Libros
> ...



En otro post lo dice el op, en este u otro hilo. De todas formas un libro que ha sido "prohibido" no es muy buena idea pedirlo por aMasón.

Link 3
3.58 GB folder on MEGA

Y yo veo que ya lo has encontrado.


----------



## Uritorco (26 Ene 2021)

Dos libros recomendados, el primero escrito en 1954 y el segundo en 1968. Hace muchos años que los tengo, y repasarlos hoy en dia es recorrer toda la agenda del NOM que ya entonces se estaba aplicando con toda su intensidad. Por supuesto se iba directamente al grano, nada de reptilianos, illuminatis y demas tonterias que han puesto de moda desde no hace por mucho a traves ee las redes sociales.

















Subversión Internacional : Traian Romanescu : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (26 Ene 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Dos libros recomendados, el primero escrito en 1954 y el segundo en 1968. Hace muchos años que los tengo, y repasarlos hoy en dia es recorrer toda la agenda del NOM que ya entonces se estaba aplicando con toda su intensidad. Por supuesto se iba directamente al grano, nada de reptilianos, illuminatis y demas tonterias que han puesto de moda desde no hace por mucho a traves ee las redes sociales.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 554857
> 
> ...



El de Subversion Internacional lo leí hará 20 años. La verdad que acojona. Si es real lo que cuenta da miedo


----------



## Fuego purificador (26 Ene 2021)

Os dejo el documental de Edward Griffin con subtítulos en castellano:

MEGA - More Deadly Than War - G. Edward Griffin

Los subtítulos son los de youtube pero incrustados en el vídeo. Tened en cuenta que la traducción en automática.

Ahí lo tenéis si lo queréis poner en el mensaje inicial o incluirlo en el recopilatorio.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (26 Ene 2021)

Kluster dijo:


> Gran aporte Ejquelos.



Gracias 

Aunque esto es trabajo de varios , peros e agradece por mi parte



Fuego purificador dijo:


> Os dejo el documental de Edward Griffin con subtítulos en castellano:
> 
> MEGA - More Deadly Than War - G. Edward Griffin
> 
> ...



Vale, lo tenemos en cuenta, a ver que hacemos


----------



## Uritorco (26 Ene 2021)

Posiblemente muchos ya los hayais visto pero dejo dos de los ultimos videos de Pedro Varela.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (26 Ene 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Posiblemente muchos ya los hayais visto pero dejo dos de los ultimos videos de Pedro Varela.



La verdad que estas entrevistas muestran que Varela es de los héroes sin capa. Gran hombre. Todos mis respetos hacia él.

PD: SIn demérito de lo anterior, pero que se trague el rollo feminista que cuenta en el minuto 40 del segundo vídeo tiene tela


----------



## pepinox (26 Ene 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Pues despues de unas cuantas deliberaciones unos foreros (entre los que me incluyo, el resto quiere permanecer en el anonimato) hemos hecho este recopilatorio que toca los temas que importan
> (...)
> Link 4 (en eMule)
> "El Último Hombre Libre (Quienes son la Élite y como trabajan).rar"



El cuñadismo paquérrimo de usar RAR para empaquetar "el material", hace daño a los ojos y al alma, pero todavía podría tener un pase.

Pero mira macho, NI DE PUTA COÑA me descargo de Internet un fichero con espacios en el nombre y con encima con acentos, y encima con acentos en mayúsculas. Me cago en mi estampa. Es aberrante.

Hay una cosa que se llama estilo, y hay otra cosa que se llama higiene mental. Si no se tiene eso, que es básico, es que ni empezamos a hablar.

Lo siento, pero no.


----------



## Uritorco (27 Ene 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> La verdad que estas entrevistas muestran que Varela es de los héroes sin capa. Gran hombre. Todos mis respetos hacia él.
> 
> PD: SIn demérito de lo anterior, pero que se trague el rollo feminista que cuenta en el minuto 40 del segundo vídeo tiene tela



Aqui una entrevista con el gran escritor Joaquin Bochaca, uno de los fundadores de CEDADE, con Varela. Hay que escucharla con paciencia pues el hombre ya esta hecho polvo.


----------



## Fuego purificador (27 Ene 2021)

Tengo un vídeo que desmontaría todo el régimen del 78 ¿Quieres verlo?

-No, que no me gusta el título.


----------



## qbit (27 Ene 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Este libro, curiosamente, del que se vendieron millones de ejemplares, fue coescrito por un financiero judio, Larry Abraham, muy relacionado con las altas esferas. En el mismo, se omite de manera conveniente que es esa "tribu" la que precisamente domina el mundo, las finanzas y el mercado, utilizando en su lugar el termino "conspiradores", y pretendiendo hacer pasar a los judios como victimas tambien de dicha conspiración. Como se puede deducir, esto es pura desinformación, pues nombrar al "judío" es el gran tabu de los "antisistema" conservadores en los EE.UU. Y como de costumbre, a la masoneria ni nombrarla. Por lo demas el libro no tiene queja ninguna, pues describe acertadamente el objeto del trabajo.



Primero se recomienda ese libro a los borregoides que se asustan si les hablas de Hitler, y cuando ya se han enterado de qué va la cosa, se les recomienda algo más definitivo.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (27 Ene 2021)

Fuego purificador dijo:


> Tengo un vídeo que desmontaría todo el régimen del 78 ¿Quieres verlo?
> 
> -No, que no me gusta el título.



Esto que has puesto es el resumen de España

Como el que entraba en el hilo de los Royuela y decía que los videos eran aburridos por estar hechos de un modo que blabla...

Tal cual



qbit dijo:


> Primero se recomienda ese libro a los borregoides que se asustan si les hablas de Hitler, y cuando ya se han enterado de qué va la cosa, se les recomienda algo más definitivo.



Exacto!!

Este es el punto

Primero Nadie Se Atreve, Bezmenov, El Ultimo Hombre Occidental..

De esto trata este recopilatorio. Luego si uno quiere teorias mas o menos hardcore allá cada uno, pero que al menos coja lo basico de todo esto, las raíces mas obvias y mas importantes


----------



## qbit (27 Ene 2021)

Pedro Varela ha hecho un gran trabajo, pero verle decir en su mensaje de Navidad, tras denunciar los peligros de las cosas que nos quieren hacer, que el niño Dios que acaba de nacer es más poderoso que el régimen mundialista, es una llamada a la inacción. ¿De qué les sirvió a los rusos y ucranianos en la URSS cuando les mataban, o a los curas y monjas españoles en la Guerra Civil, y tantísimos ejemplos? El mensaje ha de ser la organización y la acción, y no lo que parecía, dejarlo todo en manos de dios.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (27 Ene 2021)

qbit dijo:


> Pedro Varela ha hecho un gran trabajo, pero verle decir en su mensaje de Navidad, tras denunciar los peligros de las cosas que nos quieren hacer, que el niño Dios que acaba de nacer es más poderoso que el régimen mundialista, es una llamada a la inacción. ¿De qué les sirvió a los rusos y ucranianos en la URSS cuando les mataban, o a los curas y monjas españoles en la Guerra Civil, y tantísimos ejemplos? El mensaje ha de ser la organización y la acción, y no lo que parecía, dejarlo todo en manos de dios.



Aquí no te puedo dar la razón. Uno tiene que saber que es lo importante, y lo primero es Cristo, lo primero es Dios.

Lo otro es un mundo terrenal, algo que se va a marchitar y que es temporal. No es más que eso.

Lo primero es lo primero. Y lo primero es lo duradero. Lo primero es lo eterno


----------



## pepinox (27 Ene 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Esto que has puesto es el resumen de España



A llorar a la llorería.


----------



## qbit (27 Ene 2021)

Libro de fotos gratis: The Jewish Lobby


----------



## qbit (27 Ene 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Aquí no te puedo dar la razón. Uno tiene que saber que es lo importante, y lo primero es Cristo, lo primero es Dios.
> 
> Lo otro es un mundo terrenal, algo que se va a marchitar y que es temporal. No es más que eso.
> 
> Lo primero es lo primero. Y lo primero es lo duradero. Lo primero es lo eterno



Creas o no en dios, no hay que dar la sensación de pasividad como en ese vídeo, sino lo contrario. A lo mejor fue la sensación que saqué, y precisamente Pedro Varela no es nadie pasivo sino que con su librería y conferencias ha hecho más que la mayoría, pero en ese vídeo además de hablar de dios hay que animar a la unión y organización,.


----------



## qbit (27 Ene 2021)

Trabajar para el enemigo dijo:


> Yo no puedo acceder a los enlaces, pero para el que le interese este libro está disponible en español en la biblioteca Pléyades.
> 
> Nadie Se Atreve A Llamarle Conspiración





Editado por Ediciones Ojeda-Barcelona
... y secuestrado por la policía autonómica de Catalunya en Octubre 2006​



Trabajar para el enemigo dijo:


> Si alguien tiene enlace a la secuela “call it conspiracy” se agradece. Desconocía su existencia.



Vaya, no sabía que hubiera otro libro.


----------



## qbit (27 Ene 2021)

ShellShock dijo:


> No lo he descargado todavía, pero es el vídeo sobre los negros americanos y el comunismo, ¿no? Es del 69 y podría haberlo grabado ayer mismo. Está claro que la plebe es retrasada, van 50 años de ataques descarados, usando las mismas tretas y rojadas, ya sean los black panthers o los blm o cualquier otra cosa, y aquí seguimos tragando.



"Cuando los americanos descubren que detrás de la subversión de los negros están los judíos, se vuelven nazis en minutos" (George Lincoln Rockwell).

Ahora han ampliado la subversión a las mujeres y a los homosexuales.


----------



## qbit (27 Ene 2021)

ShellShock dijo:


> No quiero desanimarte aún más, pero yo ya veo indicios de sus tejemanejes diabólicos mucho antes... pasaron cosas ya en la revolución francesa que dan que pensar. La de 1917 es una vuelta de tuerca más. Cuando ven que hay margen, aprovechan para apretar un poquito más las tuercas. Y seguimos tragando. Es como lo de la rana cociéndose a fuego lento, sólo que en lugar de una progresión continua es a pequeños escalones.



Geopolítica (4): Nuevo Orden Mundial


----------



## qbit (27 Ene 2021)

Pero el primer libro para introducirse en todos estos temas, que fue lo que me sirvió a mí, fue el libro de Martín Lozano, "El Nuevo Orden Mundial", de 1996, que lleva décadas gratis en su página medio olvidado:

Nuevo Orden Mundial, por Martín Lozano


----------



## Walter Sobchak (27 Ene 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Dos libros recomendados, el primero escrito en 1954 y el segundo en 1968. Hace muchos años que los tengo, y repasarlos hoy en dia es recorrer toda la agenda del NOM que ya entonces se estaba aplicando con toda su intensidad. Por supuesto se iba directamente al grano, nada de reptilianos, illuminatis y demas tonterias que han puesto de moda desde no hace por mucho a traves ee las redes sociales.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 554857
> 
> ...



Acabo de descargar el de subversion internacional, ¿tienes enlace del otro?.


----------



## qbit (27 Ene 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Aqui una entrevista con el gran escritor Joaquin Bochaca, uno de los fundadores de CEDADE, con Varela. Hay que escucharla con paciencia pues el hombre ya esta hecho polvo.



"El enigma capitalista" de Joaquín Bochaca es demoledor. Muy recomendado.


----------



## qbit (27 Ene 2021)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Acabo de descargar el de subversion internacional, ¿tienes enlace del otro?.



Pásalo.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (27 Ene 2021)

qbit dijo:


> Pásalo.



Lo tienes en un mensaje de Uritorco en la pagina 6, al final del mensaje.


----------



## Uritorco (27 Ene 2021)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Acabo de descargar el de subversion internacional, ¿tienes enlace del otro?.



Hace años lo tenia digitalizado en un CD, pero lo deje y me quedé sin el. He de mirar si encuentro algun enlace que lo tenga. El libro es un tocho. Su titulo original que La Gran Conspiración Judía. Su autor era un exiliado rumano que se estableció en México.


----------



## Uritorco (27 Ene 2021)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Acabo de descargar el de subversion internacional, ¿tienes enlace del otro?.



Pues mira, estas de suerte, lo encontre en archive.org. Ahi lo tienes, 587, paginas.  

La Gran Conspiración Judía : Traian Romanescu : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (27 Ene 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Pues mira, estas de suerte, lo encontre en archive.org. Ahi lo tienes, 587, paginas.
> 
> La Gran Conspiración Judía : Traian Romanescu : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive



Este no lo he leído. Sí el de Subversion internacional


----------



## Walter Sobchak (27 Ene 2021)

He añadido el video de Griffin subtitulado en español al link 3 del primer mensaje, tambien esta el link en mi firma. He dejado las dos versiones del video.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (27 Ene 2021)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> He añadido el video de Griffin subtitulado en español al link 3 del primer mensaje, tambien esta el link en mi firma. He dejado las dos versiones del video.



El hilo esta a la vista.

Voy a proponer por privado una version 2.0 que incluya los subtitulos en español de Griffin que habeis pasado tu y Fuego Purificador, la conferencia de Bezmenov, y quiza la hoja de ruta de Adolfito de pasar de país soberano a democracia y luego a dictadura marxista


----------



## Fuego purificador (27 Ene 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Esto que has puesto es el resumen de España
> 
> Como el que entraba en el hilo de los Royuela y decía que los videos eran aburridos por estar hechos de un modo que blabla...
> 
> Tal cual



Una cosa es cierta, para llegar a mayor número de gente el mensaje tiene que entrar por el ojo, ser claro y sencillo a no ser que te interese el tema y al publico en general no le interesa. Si encima le supone un esfuerzo, pues apaga y vámonos. Por eso los memes funcionan porque el mensaje es claro y lo das todo mascado, por poner un ejemplo.

En lo de la compresión RAR, el formato que más comprime es el 7z, que además es libre y de código abierto. En windows se puede usar el programa 7-zip. En pruebas mías, es lento en comprimir, rápido descomprimiendo y en reducir el tamaño de archivos se lleva al resto de calle.



qbit dijo:


> Pedro Varela ha hecho un gran trabajo, pero verle decir en su mensaje de Navidad, tras denunciar los peligros de las cosas que nos quieren hacer, que el niño Dios que acaba de nacer es más poderoso que el régimen mundialista, es una llamada a la inacción. ¿De qué les sirvió a los rusos y ucranianos en la URSS cuando les mataban, o a los curas y monjas españoles en la Guerra Civil, y tantísimos ejemplos? El mensaje ha de ser la organización y la acción, y no lo que parecía, dejarlo todo en manos de dios.



Hombre @Ejquelosfajsistassonellos sí que lo dice en sus hilos, que el bloque del eje se defendió y eso en España ni se ve ni se espera.



Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Aquí no te puedo dar la razón. Uno tiene que saber que es lo importante, y lo primero es Cristo, lo primero es Dios.
> 
> Lo otro es un mundo terrenal, algo que se va a marchitar y que es temporal. No es más que eso.
> 
> Lo primero es lo primero. Y lo primero es lo duradero. Lo primero es lo eterno



Pero esto no tiene porque quitar lo otro ¿no?


----------



## Fuego purificador (27 Ene 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> El hilo esta a la vista.
> 
> Voy a proponer por privado una version 2.0 que incluya los subtitulos en español de Griffin que habeis pasado tu y Fuego Purificador, la conferencia de Bezmenov, y quiza la hoja de ruta de Adolfito de pasar de país soberano a democracia y luego a dictadura marxista



Un apunte,

El de los subtítulos pesa 185Mb y el mkv que tenéis subido 1Gb, la resolución y los fps por lo que he comparado son idénticos en los 2. La verdad 1Gb es demasiado para un vídeo de 640x480 y al fin y al cabo un mkv es un contenedor que podría tener igualmente compresión mp4. Yo el primero lo descargué de youtube.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (27 Ene 2021)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> He añadido el video de Griffin subtitulado en español al link 3 del primer mensaje, tambien esta el link en mi firma. He dejado las dos versiones del video.



¿Cuales son las 2 versione?


----------



## Walter Sobchak (27 Ene 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> ¿Cuales son las 2 versione?



Subtitulos en ingles y español.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (28 Ene 2021)

En el Link , Walter Sobchak ha añadido algo mas , para que sea mas completo: La peli fuerzas ocultas y los libros y conferencia de Bezmenov.

A nivel interno estamos mirando hacer una versión 2.0 definitiva, escogiendo lo que tiene que entrar, siendo algo mas amplia que lo que hay ahora. 

A corto plazo se decide


----------



## qbit (30 Ene 2021)

Los programas de radio de William Pierce (de National Alliance) y en menor medida de sus sucesores son demoledores. Las transcripciones de esos programas estaban en su web y en Metapedia están los enlaces. Yo traduje algunos, y al final sacaron un libro de recopilación de bastantes de esos artículos/transcripciones que debe ser excelente.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (31 Ene 2021)

Pues ya la version completa, con todos los archivos, gracias a Walter

4.13 GB folder on MEGA


----------



## FeiJiao (1 Feb 2021)

Bastante interesante ese material. Pudiera añadirse que muy similar al caso de describen de Japon, una de las potencias opositoras a la Elite que es derrotada por Estados Unidos (El ala social-democrata de la Elite) pero le permiten mantener un alto grado de autonomia y respeto a su cosmovision (mantiene a su emperador y su sociedad no se vuelve progre, con las cosas que implica)

El equivalente de los paises marxistas que no se ha podido volver titere del todo de la Elite son dos naciones vecinas : China y Corea del Norte: sus bancos centrales son totalmente soberanos, incluso China tuvo a su vez otra especie de "guerra fria" con la Union Sovietica en la decada de los 1960's porque esta queria seguir aplicando el socialismo a su modo y no como los sovieticos dictaban que debia hacerse a los paises satelites.

Obviamente son colaboradores de los globalistas sobretodo en temas de comercio, pero dentro de sus paises ellos mandan, por eso paradojicamente en la China popular el termino "baizuo" literalmente "zurdo blanco" es un adjetivo peyorativo que usan para burlarse de los occidentales progres y sus chorradas.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (2 Feb 2021)

Pues ya se ha hecho la actualizacion final, que está en el mensaje inicial

Ya pueden disfrutar de El Ultimo Hombre Libre


----------



## Fuego purificador (2 Feb 2021)

FeiJiao dijo:


> Bastante interesante ese material. Pudiera añadirse que muy similar al caso de describen de Japon, una de las potencias opositoras a la Elite que es derrotada por Estados Unidos (El ala social-democrata de la Elite) pero le permiten mantener un alto grado de autonomia y respeto a su cosmovision (mantiene a su emperador y su sociedad no se vuelve progre, con las cosas que implica)
> 
> El equivalente de los paises marxistas que no se ha podido volver titere del todo de la Elite son dos naciones vecinas : China y Corea del Norte: sus bancos centrales son totalmente soberanos, incluso China tuvo a su vez otra especie de "guerra fria" con la Union Sovietica en la decada de los 1960's porque esta queria seguir aplicando el socialismo a su modo y no como los sovieticos dictaban que debia hacerse a los paises satelites.
> 
> Obviamente son colaboradores de los globalistas sobretodo en temas de comercio, pero dentro de sus paises ellos mandan, por eso paradojicamente en la China popular el termino "baizuo" literalmente "zurdo blanco" es un adjetivo peyorativo que usan para burlarse de los occidentales progres y sus chorradas.



Que bueno lo de zurdo blanco, no lo sabía.

Los paises más soberanos y racistas a nosotros nos desprecian por no serlo.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (3 Feb 2021)

Uppp


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (4 Feb 2021)

¿Alguien podría abrir hilo en Forocoches?


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (5 Feb 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> ¿Alguien podría abrir hilo en Forocoches?



Eoooo


----------



## NPCpremiun (6 Feb 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Pues ya se ha hecho la actualizacion final, que está en el mensaje inicial
> 
> Ya pueden disfrutar de El Ultimo Hombre Libre



Enlaces caidos, y los de GB al llegar al 68% dice agotada cuota de descarga ...pasa por caja€€€.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (6 Feb 2021)

NPCpremiun dijo:


> Enlaces caidos, y los de GB al llegar al 68% dice agotada cuota de descarga ...pasa por caja€€€.



¿Has usado el enlace que esta en grande?


----------



## NPCpremiun (6 Feb 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> ¿Has usado el enlace que esta en grande?



Ese es el que me dice de pagar en el 68% de la descarga.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (6 Feb 2021)

NPCpremiun dijo:


> Ese es el que me dice de pagar en el 68% de la descarga.



Me parece que de aqui unas horas te lo deja hacer gratis


----------



## Walter Sobchak (6 Feb 2021)

Para los archivos grandes haceros una cuenta en mega y bajaros la aplicacion que es gratis.


----------



## NPCpremiun (6 Feb 2021)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Para los archivos grandes haceros una cuenta en mega y bajaros la aplicacion que es gratis.



El tuyo no va, la semana pasada sí, pero no tenía mucho tiempo y justo hoy ... nada, da error. (borrado o censurado)


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (6 Feb 2021)

NPCpremiun dijo:


> El tuyo no va, la semana pasada sí, pero no tenía mucho tiempo y justo hoy ... nada, da error. (borrado o censurado)



Solp tiene que ir el que va en grande.

El resto estan "por si un caso"


----------



## Walter Sobchak (6 Feb 2021)

Yo me he metido en el primer enlace y si que entro.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (7 Feb 2021)

Sí, el enlace debería ir

Venga, difundan. Y abran hilo en otros foros


----------



## davitin (7 Feb 2021)

Pollo sitio y descargo.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (8 Feb 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Pollo sitio y descargo.



Bien hecho que hace. Y difusion, a ver si la gente al menos cuando la lleven al paredon los rojos sepan que no son los fajsistas quienes les revientan los sesos


----------



## zeromus44 (8 Feb 2021)

He entrado para descargar los archivos actualizados y las opciones 1 y 3 pone que nanai.

Estos 2:
Gofile
4.58 GB folder on MEGA


----------



## Fuego purificador (8 Feb 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Bien hecho que hace. Y difusion, a ver si la gente al menos cuando la lleven al paredon los rojos sepan que no son los fajsistas quienes les revientan los sesos



Vale, son los rojos.

Pero son unos fajsistas entonces.


----------



## Fuego purificador (8 Feb 2021)

zeromus44 dijo:


> He entrado para descargar los archivos actualizados y las opciones 1 y 3 pone que nanai.
> 
> Estos 2:
> Gofile
> 4.58 GB folder on MEGA



El de Gofile va cuando quiere.

El de Mega, este es el definitivo:
4.13 GB folder on MEGA


----------



## Al Assad (8 Feb 2021)

Gracias, tus posts son la hostia. Sobretodo ultimamente que esto se está llenando cada vez mas de trolls y de CM's rojolerdos.

Gracias Kobe! (Tu nick es un poco enrevesado )


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (11 Feb 2021)

Al Assad dijo:


> Gracias, tus posts son la hostia. Sobretodo ultimamente que esto se está llenando cada vez mas de trolls y de CM's rojolerdos.
> 
> Gracias Kobe! (Tu nick es un poco enrevesado )



Muchisimas gracias 

Pero es Kareem el tio de mi firma


----------



## Walter Sobchak (11 Feb 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Bien hecho que hace. Y difusion, a ver si la gente al menos cuando la lleven al paredon los rojos sepan que no son los fajsistas quienes les revientan los sesos



Cuando eso pase sus ultimas palabras seran "sois unos putos fachas".


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (12 Feb 2021)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Cuando eso pase sus ultimas palabras seran "sois unos putos fachas".



Eso siempre, aunque me maten que nunca crean que podía ser de derechas!!


----------



## Walter Sobchak (12 Feb 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Eso siempre, aunque me maten que nunca crean que podía ser de derechas!!



Antes muerto que "facha".


----------



## Fuego purificador (13 Feb 2021)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Cuando eso pase sus ultimas palabras seran "sois unos putos fachas".



Pero ¿Y quién te ha dicho que eso es fascismo?
- Los rojos.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (14 Feb 2021)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Antes muerto que "facha".



Pues así piensa la mayoría, en realidad


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (15 Feb 2021)

Subidita de hilo que no interesa a nadie, pero hay que justificar que la gente no es borrega, sino mala, porque prefiere la desinformacion a la informacion verdadera

Que no haya excusa. La gente va a favor del mal, no es que sea engañada, por eso este recopilatorio fracasa


----------



## Fuego purificador (16 Feb 2021)

Nah, es un coñazo de hilo.

¿Oslafo a la GILF tetona?



Spoiler: Fotos



4.13 GB folder on MEGA

Más de 4GB de pura testosterona.

¡¡COMPORTAOS COMO HOMBRES, HIJOS DE PUTA, YA!!


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (16 Feb 2021)

Fuego purificador dijo:


> Nah, es un coñazo de hilo.
> 
> ¿Oslafo a la GILF tetona?
> 
> ...



Ni lo pillan los pagafantas del foro


----------



## Walter Sobchak (16 Feb 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Subidita de hilo que no interesa a nadie, pero hay que justificar que la gente no es borrega, sino mala, porque prefiere la desinformacion a la informacion verdadera
> 
> Que no haya excusa. La gente va a favor del mal, no es que sea engañada, por eso este recopilatorio fracasa



El otro hilo tuvo exito, si que ha habido mucha gente que lo ha bajado.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (16 Feb 2021)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> El otro hilo tuvo exito, si que ha habido mucha gente que lo ha bajado.



Ostras, pues me alegra pues 

Y si ya se miran los archivos será la hostia


----------



## nx- (17 Feb 2021)

Fuego purificador dijo:


> Nah, es un coñazo de hilo.
> 
> ¿Oslafo a la GILF tetona?
> 
> ...



Brutal.


----------



## Fuego purificador (17 Feb 2021)

Chulita dijo:


> ¿Pero tú te...



*AL IGNORE SIN CONTEMPLACIONES.*

*F5

O2*.


----------



## Fuego purificador (17 Feb 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Ostras, pues me alegra pues
> 
> *Y si ya se miran los archivos será la hostia *



Hombre, no te pases


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (18 Feb 2021)

Fuego purificador dijo:


> Hombre, no te pases



Viendo como sigue la sociedad, no me extrañaría...


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (20 Feb 2021)

Subida estrategica.

Las protestas proHasel se pueden explicar con argumentos del archivo


----------



## Fuego purificador (21 Feb 2021)

Hoy me he terminado el libro "Coincidencias Sanas", (es que no me atrevo a llamarlo conspiración).

Hablando de los disturbios del Hasel dejo esto del libro:



> Estos alborotadores son indecisos, títeres e incautos que trabajan para una oligarquía de conspiradores de la élite que intentan, desde arriba, transformar el limitado gobierno de América en un gobierno no limitado, con un control total sobre nuestras vidas y pertenencias.





> Virtualmente todos los miembros de estos grupos creen, con sinceridad, que ellos luchan contra el Establishment. En realidad, ellos son un aliado indispensable del Establishment para atar el socialismo alrededor de todos nosotros. Los radicales ingenuos creen que bajo el socialismo la "gente" manejará todo. En la realidad, será un grupo pequeño de Privilegiados en el control total, consolidando y controlando toda la riqueza. Esa es la razón porque estos Lenin colegiales y Trotsky adolescentes son permitidos que vaguen libremente y nunca sean arrestados ni procesados. Están protegidos. Si el Establishment quisiera parar a estos revolucionarios, ¿por cuánto tiempo cree usted que serían tolerados?



También hacia el final del libro dejo esta inquietante cita:



Spoiler



No es de sorprenderse, entonces, que los Privilegiados tengan a sus planificadores regalones preparándose para administrar su dictadura mundial. Bajo la inmensa cúpula geodésica de la Universidad del Sur de Illinois, hay un mapa del mundo completamente detallado, que ocupa el espacio de tres canchas de fútbol. Operando bajo la subvención de las fundaciones Ford, Carnegie y Rockefeller (todas ellas extensivamente entrelazadas con el C. R. E.), una pléyade de científicos, incluyendo desde geógrafos, científicos psicólogos y conductuales, hasta científicos naturalistas,
biólogos, bioquímicos y agrónomos, están haciendo planes para el control humano. Estos planificadores de élite teorizan sobre ejercicios que ellos llaman "el juego mundial". Por ejemplo: Hay mucha gente en el país A y no la suficiente en el país B. ¿Cómo se mueve a la gente del país A al país B? Necesitamos tantos hombres, tantas mujeres, tantos de esta ocupación y tantos de aquélla, tantos de esta edad y tantos de esa otra edad. ¿Cómo se saca a esta gente del país A y se les establece en el país B, en el período de tiempo más corto posible? Otro ejemplo: Tenemos un levantamiento en el país C (o, como se llamaría ahora, Distrito C). ¿Cuánto demora el envío de fuerzas de "paz" para parar la insurrección?



No es de sorprenderse, entonces, que los Privilegiados mandaran quemar el libro a sus Mozos de Escuadra y Compás.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (22 Feb 2021)

Fuego purificador dijo:


> Hoy me he terminado el libro "Coincidencias Sanas", (es que no me atrevo a llamarlo conspiración).
> 
> Hablando de los disturbios del Hasel dejo esto del libro:
> 
> ...



Esto da para hilo propio


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (23 Feb 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Aqui una entrevista con el gran escritor Joaquin Bochaca, uno de los fundadores de CEDADE, con Varela. Hay que escucharla con paciencia pues el hombre ya esta hecho polvo.



Cito para verla mañana. Gracias por traerla


----------



## Fuego purificador (25 Feb 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Esto da para hilo propio



Creo que daría para 2 hilos, unos son infiltrados y otros ideólogos.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (26 Feb 2021)

Fuego purificador dijo:


> Creo que daría para 2 hilos, unos son infiltrados y otros ideólogos.



En realidad para muchos, aunque solo escribiriamos 4 foreros, que al resto los asuntos serios no les interesan


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (27 Feb 2021)

Uppp


----------



## Walter Sobchak (27 Feb 2021)

Por subir el hilo con algo de contenido, debo decir que el video de Griffin me parece acojonante, es de finales de los años 60 y si no fuera porque esta en blanco y negro pensaria que es de ahora, es como si se hubiese subido a un DeLorean para ir al futuro.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (28 Feb 2021)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Por subir el hilo con algo de contenido, debo decir que el video de Griffin me parece acojonante, es de finales de los años 60 y si no fuera porque esta en blanco y negro pensaria que es de ahora, es como si se hubiese subido a un DeLorean para ir al futuro.



Pues sí.

Tambien curioso que habla de las 2 revoluciines, con el nombre de viilenta y no violenta (el ultimo hombre las llama marxista y gramsciana, Salvador Borrego rapida y lenta...)

Los nombres cambian...

...pero solo los nombres


----------



## Grasicida100 (28 Feb 2021)

Pues yo lo he bajado desde 2 ordenadores, si no me lo leo en uno será en el otro.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (28 Feb 2021)

Grasicida100 dijo:


> Pues yo lo he bajado desde 2 ordenadores, si no me lo leo en uno será en el otro.



Bien. Son archivos que hay que giardar para cuando llegue la gran represion. Tambien difundir


----------



## Ds_84 (28 Feb 2021)

cual es el ultimo.link que furula?


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (28 Feb 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> cual es el ultimo.link que furula?



El que está en grande en mensaje inicial. Para descargar y difundir

4.13 GB folder on MEGA


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (1 Mar 2021)

Fuego purificador dijo:


> Hoy me he terminado el libro "Coincidencias Sanas", (es que no me atrevo a llamarlo conspiración).
> 
> Hablando de los disturbios del Hasel dejo esto del libro:
> 
> ...






Pero como aqui nadie quiere aprender de historia


----------



## Fuego purificador (7 Mar 2021)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Por subir el hilo con algo de contenido, debo decir que el video de Griffin me parece acojonante, es de finales de los años 60 y si no fuera porque esta en blanco y negro pensaria que es de ahora, es como si se hubiese subido a un DeLorean para ir al futuro.



Tanto el vídeo de Griffin como el libro _Nadie se atreve a llamarlo conspiración_ coinciden en mencionar la táctica de *presión por arriba* (gente influyente y altos cargos) y *presión por abajo* (antifas, activistas, sindicatos), para manipular la opinión pública a ciertos ideales u otros objetivos.


----------



## Fuego purificador (7 Mar 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Pero como aqui nadie quiere aprender de historia



Para ser un nacionalpagafantas, Toni Cantó ahí lo clava.


----------



## Genomito (7 Mar 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Pues despues de unas cuantas deliberaciones unos foreros (entre los que me incluyo, el resto quiere permanecer en el anonimato) hemos hecho este recopilatorio que toca los temas que importan y son políticamente incorrectos: la invasion de las instituciones supranacionales en las soberanías nacionales, la revolución marxista a 2 niveles desde 1917 hasta hoy dia, la realidad de la IIGm, modos de trabajar del marxismo, con sus técnicas y estrategias, la mujer (aunque solo relacionado con política) y los psicópatas-rojos en política (el tema que introdujo ominae en el foro, y Lobaczewski en la calle; la ponerología)
> 
> En este recopilatorio se ha incluido por unanimidad 4 trabajos audiovisuales (El Ultimo Hombre Occidental, al que de un modo homenajeamos con el título de este recopilatorio; la entrevista a Bezmenov, el Why women...de Black Pigeon y la conferencia de Griffin de 1969 -aunque desgraciadamente está en inglés sin subtitulos, esta última). Tambien 3 documentos (Nadie se atreve a llamarle conspiracion -que es el libro que describe la Elite al completo y su creacion del comunismo, prologado por un congresista norteamericano que se presentó a la presidencia de EEUU, libro quemado por orden judicial en España, por cierto; Lo Que El Fosforo Hirviendo Se Llevó -recopilatorio anónimo de citas de los grandes perdedores de la IIGM y un recopilatorio que ya se puso en el foro de citas de psicopatas-rojos, mayormente de Ominae, de una forma mas informal)
> 
> ...



Gracias


----------



## Genomito (7 Mar 2021)

El que te focka dijo:


> Me sale el siguiente mensaje: "This upload does not exist", y no veo ningún fichero que poder bajarme.



Date de alta en Mega


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (8 Mar 2021)

Genomito dijo:


> Date de alta en Mega



Eso lo puso cuando el archivo estaba en GoFile que fincionaba a ratos, ahora en principio debería funcionar siempre


----------



## Ds_84 (9 Mar 2021)

Transfer quota exceeded


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (9 Mar 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> Transfer quota exceeded



No sé bien va como va Mega, pero creo que es que:

-O te logueas ahí
-O tienes que esperar unas horas para seguir descargando al llegar a un margen

Cito a @Walter Sobchak que sabe mas como va esto


----------



## Ds_84 (9 Mar 2021)

bajando, era el VPN.

gracias!!!


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (9 Mar 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> bajando, era el VPN.
> 
> gracias!!!



Ostras, explica eso mas. Que hay paises que no permiten bajarse eso o cual era la pega¿?


----------



## Ds_84 (9 Mar 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Ostras, explica eso mas. Que hay paises que no permiten bajarse eso o cual era la pega¿?



Yo creo que debe detectar el VPN y debe quedar un ancho de banda pírrico...y dá error.

simplemente he cambiado de navegador sin VPN y tira guai, bajando a 3MB/s


----------



## Walter Sobchak (9 Mar 2021)

Hay que abrirse una cuenta y bajarse el programa, es todo gratis, aunque creo que si el archivo no es muy grande se puede hacer a pelo.


----------



## Langlais (9 Mar 2021)

Me parece interesante lo que se dice por aquí. Estoy desde el móvil,¿ se puede ver online?


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (9 Mar 2021)

Langlais dijo:


> Me parece interesante lo que se dice por aquí. Estoy desde el móvil,¿ se puede ver online?



Si, son una docena de archivos, entre videos y textos. 

Si clicas, te salen todos y ves/lees el que quieras.

Los 2 primeros son introduccion y presentacion de los otros 10


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (10 Mar 2021)

Langlais dijo:


> Me parece interesante lo que se dice por aquí. Estoy desde el móvil,¿ se puede ver online?



te viste algo?


----------



## Walter Sobchak (10 Mar 2021)

Este es el unico hilo en el que cuando doy zanks me sale mensaje de confirmacion.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (10 Mar 2021)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Este es el unico hilo en el que cuando doy zanks me sale mensaje de confirmacion.



Jajaj

Tranqui, el CNI nos mira, pero eso no indica nada, eso sucede cuando la pagina aun no está cargada del todo


----------



## Walter Sobchak (11 Mar 2021)

¿El CNI nos vigila?, pues venga un saludo hijos de puta.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (11 Mar 2021)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> ¿El CNI nos vigila?, pues venga un saludo hijos de puta.



El qeu nos vigila es un empleao raso. Pero el jefe es un jran onvre con koleta, escogido por nuestros compatriotas, así que será wena personah


----------



## Walter Sobchak (11 Mar 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Jajaj
> 
> Tranqui, el CNI nos mira, pero eso no indica nada, eso sucede cuando la pagina aun no está cargada del todo



Pero es que la pagina estaba cargada, ya hay foreros que les he leido decir que esto les pasa cuando agradecen mensajes en hilos "polemicos".


----------



## Leer (11 Mar 2021)

Pero a cuento de qué sueltas este tocho en este hilo. Si el propio OP dice que solo se trata el tema mujeres desde un punto de vista político. No la hipergamia femenina de la que sin duda tú eres un gran ejemplo.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (13 Mar 2021)

Leer dijo:


> Pero a cuento de qué sueltas este tocho en este hilo. Si el propio OP dice que solo se trata el tema mujeres desde un punto de vista político. No la hipergamia femenina de la que sin duda tú eres un gran ejemplo.



Sí, el tema de la mujer se toca de pasada. Principalmente en la forma en la que dices.

Y un poco de pasada en algo de hipergamia en el ultimo hombre occidental


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (13 Mar 2021)

Upppp


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (18 Mar 2021)

Upppp


----------



## Salamander (21 Mar 2021)




----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (3 Abr 2021)

Subidita sana


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (24 Abr 2021)

Subidika toca


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (30 Abr 2021)

Ahora acaban de decir que subiran los sueldos a funcivagos, tal y como este recopilatorio remarca


----------



## Sindrogasninadapaqué! (1 May 2021)

A ver si esta mierda es buena....


----------



## poppom (1 May 2021)

Cuando cierren el foro este hilo lo sacarán como prueba n°1.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (1 May 2021)

Sindrogasninadapaqué! dijo:


> A ver si esta mierda es buena....



Es muy buena, por eso no se difunde como la basura habitual



poppom dijo:


> Cuando cierren el foro este hilo lo sacarán como prueba n°1.



¿Prueba de que? Si no hay nada raro en ese archivo


----------



## melf (1 May 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Es muy buena, por eso no se difunde como la basura habitual
> 
> 
> 
> ¿Prueba de que? Si no hay nada raro en ese archivo



Estan todos los enlaces borrados?


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (1 May 2021)

melf dijo:


> Estan todos los enlaces borrados?



No

El unico enlace valido es el que está en mayusculas. El resto estaban por si fallara o lo que sea


----------



## melf (1 May 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> No
> 
> El unico enlace valido es el que está en mayusculas. El resto estaban por si fallara o lo que sea



Muchas gracias. Justo el mas grande y es el que se me habia pasado


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (2 May 2021)

melf dijo:


> Muchas gracias. Justo el mas grande y es el que se me habia pasado



Que lo disfrutes. Y si ves que a alguien le puede interesar se lo puedes pasar


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (17 May 2021)

Toca subida sana


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (19 May 2021)

archivo vital, señores


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (19 May 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> archivo vital, señores



ni te molestes Cesard, y agradezco tu interés por enseñar conocimiento, a muy pocos nos interesa estas cosas.Mejor ver el sálvame o el fútbol o el último video del Rubius rajando contra los impuestos,solo cuando le han tocado el bolsillo


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (19 May 2021)

Hielo/Fuego dijo:


> ni te molestes Cesard, y agradezco tu interés por enseñar conocimiento, a muy pocos nos interesa estas cosas.Mejor ver el sálvame o el fútbol o el último video del Rubius rajando contra los impuestos,solo cuando le han tocado el bolsillo



Lo sé, y no sabes el daño que me hace esto.

En fin, nada que no haya dicho ya. Gracias por el comentario


----------



## asakopako (19 May 2021)

Mételo todo junto en un zip. A ver, yo me lo he descargado entero haciendo click en una de las opciones, pero no todo el mundo anda igual en cuanto a informática.

Y ya mejor te haces un torrent. En las páginas de descargas te lo pueden borrar, en el torrent no.


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (19 May 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Lo sé, y no sabes el daño que me hace esto.
> 
> En fin, nada que no haya dicho ya. Gracias por el comentario



de nada Cesard  y sé que te duele,porque a mi también me duele ver lo que hay y el pasotismo de casi todos


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (19 May 2021)

asakopako dijo:


> Mételo todo junto en un zip. A ver, yo me lo he descargado entero haciendo click en una de las opciones, pero no todo el mundo anda igual en cuanto a informática.
> 
> Y ya mejor te haces un torrent. En las páginas de descargas te lo pueden borrar, en el torrent no.



Llamo a @Walter Sobchak y a @Fuego purificador , que en temas tecnicos yo no me empano


----------



## Walter Sobchak (19 May 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Llamo a @Walter Sobchak y a @Fuego purificador , que en temas tecnicos yo no me empano



Si que podria meterlo todo en un.rar, mañana lo hago que ya he apagado el ordenador y ahora estoy con el movil.


----------



## Ds_84 (19 May 2021)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Pero es que la pagina estaba cargada, ya hay foreros que les he leido decir que esto les pasa cuando agradecen mensajes en hilos "polemicos".



es una cookie que te comes de seguimiento. va por IP..nos tienen controlaos.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (20 May 2021)

Este es el nuevo enlace 8.06 GB folder on MEGA . Ahi teneis la carpeta con los archivos dentro para descargar lo que os interese y el .rar sin contraseña para descomprimir. Tambien esta el libro La Criatura de Jekyll Island, escrito por E. Griffin, el de la entrevista a Bezmenov y que sale en otro video.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (20 May 2021)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Este es el nuevo enlace 8.06 GB folder on MEGA . Ahi teneis la carpeta con los archivos dentro para descargar lo que os interese y el .rar sin contraseña para descomprimir. Tambien esta el libro La Criatura de Jekyll Island, escrito por E. Griffin, el de la entrevista a Bezmenov y que sale en otro video.



Si alguien tiene cuenta en forocoches y puede poner el nuevo enlace en el hilo que estuviera o abrir nuevo hilo, habrá colaborado a una causa justa.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (20 May 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Si alguien tiene cuenta en forocoches y puede poner el nuevo enlace en el hilo que estuviera o abrir nuevo hilo, habrá colaborado a una causa justa.



Si alguien pone esto en forocoches es posible que acabe denunciado, no se yo si es buena idea.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (20 May 2021)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Si alguien pone esto en forocoches es posible que acabe denunciado, no se yo si es buena idea.



Hay algun hilo en forocoches de esto, lo que no sé si tuvo exito (lo dudo)


----------



## Smoker (20 May 2021)

Sitio


----------



## Ds_84 (20 May 2021)

@Walter Sobchak muy grande eres!

gracias mil!


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (22 May 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> @Walter Sobchak muy grande eres!
> 
> gracias mil!



Me sumo al elogio


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (30 May 2021)

Testazz dijo:


> Subidlo a diferentes hostings, habiendo variedad siempre se podrá garantizar algo mas de disponibilidad.
> 
> Venga, esos informáticos, que se pongan manos a la obra



Si alguien puede ir haciendo esto


----------



## Ancient Warrior (9 Jun 2021)

Excelente aporte .. guardado para cuando abra el pc y pueda descargarlo


----------



## Ds_84 (9 Jun 2021)

NO sé si lo diré bien...pero molaria algo de Geografía 'fomenkiana'...estoy seguro que el lvado de cerebro en cuanto a geografia tambien tiene que ser de aúpa. Que se podría anadir a la recopilación en temas de Geografia y quizas geopolítica?

Estoy hablando así a grandes rasgos, tampoco conozco movidas Fomenkianas a fondo.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (9 Jun 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> NO sé si lo diré bien...pero molaria algo de Geografía 'fomenkiana'...estoy seguro que el lvado de cerebro en cuanto a geografia tambien tiene que ser de aúpa. Que se podría anadir a la recopilación en temas de Geografia y quizas geopolítica?
> 
> Estoy hablando así a grandes rasgos, tampoco conozco movidas Fomenkianas a fondo.



El hilo es de vídeos serios, por favor


----------



## SPQR (15 Jun 2021)

Haciendo copia de seguridad.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (17 Jun 2021)

SPQR dijo:


> Haciendo copia de seguridad.


----------



## Policía Pérez (20 Jun 2021)

Lo subo y de paso pregunto.

Me queda claro que el sistema quiere un gobierno mundial comunista/socialista y que lo han conseguido por medio de los bancos centrales que son casi todos propiedad de los Rothschild y acolitos.

Pero, ¿existe alguna disidencia hoy en dia?

China, pese a ser o venir del comunismo, son parte del sistema tambien o van aparte con su supremacismo chino?

Como se situa a la Rusia y al propio Putin en este contexto?

Japon siguen a su bola o se les avecina algun cambio dramatico?

Algun pais mas?

En caso de haber algun conflicto belico proximamente, entre que paises seria?


----------



## pakitakita (20 Jun 2021)

Veo que ya por fin lo habéis metido en el emule. Depender del gordo seboso timador con residencia en Nueva Zelanda es demasiado peligroso.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (20 Jun 2021)

Policía Pérez dijo:


> Lo subo y de paso pregunto.



Bien hecho 



Policía Pérez dijo:


> Me queda claro que el sistema quiere un gobierno mundial comunista/socialista y que lo han conseguido por medio de los bancos centrales que son casi todos propiedad de los Rothschild y acolitos.



Exacto



Policía Pérez dijo:


> Pero, ¿existe alguna disidencia hoy en dia?



No



Policía Pérez dijo:


> China, pese a ser o venir del comunismo, son parte del sistema tambien o van aparte con su supremacismo chino?



No. China es uno de los policías del Sistema. Había un hilo de Arrekarallo que lo autocensuró que era de lo mejor, que muestra como China es creacion de esta gente, y es usado por el Sistema ahora



Policía Pérez dijo:


> Como se situa a la Rusia y al propio Putin en este contexto?



De este tema tengo una hipotesis que cada vez veo mas cierta, algun dia abriré hilo



Policía Pérez dijo:


> Japon siguen a su bola o se les avecina algun cambio dramatico?



Digamos que como es una sociedad mas fuerte y mas dificil de penetrar, la estrategia de la Elite la aplican ahí, pero a una velocidad mucho mas lenta que en el resto del mundo

Es un comunismo de primera velocidad

Pero aun aguantan bastante, de hecho, en museos todavia hoy puedes ver como las Potencias del Eje son presentados como los buenos en la Segunda Guerra Mundial, y los aliados como los malos



Policía Pérez dijo:


> Algun pais mas?



Nah


Policía Pérez dijo:


> En caso de haber algun conflicto belico proximamente, entre que paises seria?



Guerras puntuales habrán , pero grandes conflictos mundiales parece improbable



pakitakita dijo:


> Veo que ya por fin lo habéis metido en el emule. Depender del gordo seboso timador con residencia en Nueva Zelanda es demasiado peligroso.



Pues alguien lo habrá hecho. Le mando mi agradecimiento desde aqui


----------



## pakitakita (20 Jun 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Pues alguien lo habrá hecho. Le mando mi agradecimiento desde aqui



Pero si lo pones en el primer post del hilo. No me jodas ahora que es una cuenta llevada por varias personas. Casi prefiero que renuncies a tu fe y abraces el comunismo a descubrir que tu cuenta es de CMs.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (20 Jun 2021)

pakitakita dijo:


> Pero si lo pones en el primer post del hilo. No me jodas ahora que es una cuenta llevada por varias personas. Casi prefiero que renuncies a tu fe y abraces el comunismo a descubrir que tu cuenta es de CMs.



No, coño, que no me acordaba. Que este atchivo tampoco es mi negocio personal, joer


----------



## Policía Pérez (20 Jun 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> No



De cambiar algo y alguna nacion o ente sublevarse, quien crees que podria ser? O algo que pudiera cambiar hipoteticamente?




Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> De este tema tengo una hipotesis que cada vez veo mas cierta, algun dia abriré hilo



Un resumen rapido para no quedarse con la curiosidad?


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (20 Jun 2021)

Policía Pérez dijo:


> De cambiar algo y alguna nacion o ente sublevarse, quien crees que podria ser? O algo que pudiera cambiar hipoteticamente?



Yo no veo ninguna salida. Creo que Alemania y Japon fueron los 2 ultimos países que realmente estuvieron en disposicion de plantar cara. No creo ya que nadie pueda.

Es lo que dice esta profecía de Hitler

"Esta profecía de Hitler sobre el mundo actual es fin de foro, en su último discurso

*Como nacionalsocialista e implacable luchador por mi pueblo me gustaría asegurar de una vez por todas a estos y otros hombres de estado, que cada intento de influenciar a la Alemania nacionalsocialista con frases características de [Woodrow] Wilson requiere de una ingenuidad que no conoce la Alemania del presente. Sin embargo no es relevante que en las democracias la actividad política y la mentira se manifiesten como una alianza indisoluble, sino que lo importante es que cada promesa dada por estos hombres de estado a un pueblo es totalmente irrelevante a día de hoy, ya que no se encuentran en la posición de poder cumplir jamás cualquiera de esas garantías.

No es muy distinto a que una oveja quisiera prometer a otra que ella lo protegerá de un tigre. Repito una vez más por lo tanto mi profecía: Inglaterra no sólo no está en una situación de contener al bolchevismo, sino que su propia evolución seguirá inevitablemente el curso de esta enfermedad. Las democracias, quienes convocaron a los fantasmas de las estepas asiáticas, ahora no pueden deshacerse de ellos por sí mismas. Todas las pequeñas naciones europeas que capitulan ante la confianza en las garantias aliadas, se dirigen no obstante al encuentro de su total exterminio. Si este destino se cumple más pronto o más tarde -conforme a su inevitabilidad- es totalmente irrelevante. Son solo consideraciones tácticas por las que se mueven los judíos del Kremlin. En una ocasión procederán de inmediato y de forma brutal, en otra de forma algo más comedida. El final no obstante será siempre el mismo.

Este destino jamás será padecido por Alemania. La garantía es el triunfo que hemos logrado en el interior de nuestro país hace doce años. Cualquier idea que tengan nuestros enemigos, cualquier daño que hagan a nuestros paisajes y sobre todo cualquier sufrimiento que inflijan a nuestras gentes, palidece ante la incorregible miseria y desgracia que nos ha de ocurrir si alguna vez la conspiración plutocrática-bolchevique se alzase con la victoria* " 

Y realmente creo que es así. Las democracias por sanas que llegaran a estar, son ovejas enfrente a un tigre (el bolchevismo, sea tradicional o gramsciano) como dice ahí

No veo a ningun lobby en capacidad de plantar cara, o de poder rebelarse, honestamente

Me duele en el alma pero no veo nada. Dios quiera que me equivoque




Policía Pérez dijo:


> Un resumen rapido para no quedarse con la curiosidad?



Que tras haber sido comunistizado todos los bienes en epocas pasadas, no necesitan la degeneracion de la sociedad como en los países donde no ha podido expropiar los bienes. De ahí que esos países no están gramscianizados como los occidentales. 

Ademas de ese modo, obtienen mas recursos para pudrir paises terceros


----------



## qbit (24 Jun 2021)

"None Dare Call It Conspiracy" en audiolibro:



http://landsurvival.com/books/_NoFolderTitles/None%20Dare%20Call%20It%20Conspiracy.mp3


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (25 Jun 2021)

qbit dijo:


> "None Dare Call It Conspiracy" en audiolibro:
> 
> 
> 
> http://landsurvival.com/books/_NoFolderTitles/None%20Dare%20Call%20It%20Conspiracy.mp3



Ostras, interesante


----------



## qbit (29 Jun 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Ostras, interesante



Lo descubrí por casualidad. Alguien de este foro puso un enlace a un libro, e indagando en esa web encontré eso y más cosas:



LandSurvival.com





Index of /books


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (29 Jun 2021)

qbit dijo:


> Lo descubrí por casualidad. Alguien de este foro puso un enlace a un libro, e indagando en esa web encontré eso y más cosas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues ese audiolibro es interesante, pues, para los mas comodones


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (5 Jul 2021)

Hagamos una subidica


----------



## v4vendetta (5 Jul 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Hagamos una subidica



Link completo y definitivo de 3.98 es el que contiene todo actualizado?


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (5 Jul 2021)

v4vendetta dijo:


> Link completo y definitivo de 3.98 es el que contiene todo actualizado?



Sí


----------



## v4vendetta (5 Jul 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Sí



Viendo el documental del último hombre occidental... bastante interesante..gracias!


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (5 Jul 2021)

v4vendetta dijo:


> Viendo el documental del último hombre occidental... bastante interesante..gracias!



Sí, es buenísimo.

Comenta por aquí que te parece cuando lo acabes


----------



## estupeharto (5 Jul 2021)

Te has quedado a gusto.
¿Te das cuenta de que en tu mismo razonamiento tienes la respuesta a tus inquietudes?
De la misma forma que te excluyes de ser una tonta o mediocre o cualquiera, también hay hombres fuera de ese estereotipo.
Ni es fácil para unas ni para otros. 
Pero para eso está uno mismo, para saber ver lo que tiene enfrente y actuar con coherencia.
Suertes aparte, uno tiene que hacer sus deberes, y si no le salen, no escudarse sólo en los demás y en lo que le ha tocado vivir.


----------



## nandin83 (5 Jul 2021)

qbit dijo:


> "None Dare Call It Conspiracy" en audiolibro:
> 
> 
> 
> http://landsurvival.com/books/_NoFolderTitles/None%20Dare%20Call%20It%20Conspiracy.mp3



Para el que quiera el libro en español

Nadie Se Atreve A Llamarle Conspiracion - None Dare Call It Conspiracy: Spanish Edition | Gary Allen & Larry Abraham [Allen, Gary] | download

Hay extensiones para Chrome, Firefox, etc... para leer el formato .azw3


----------



## v4vendetta (5 Jul 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Sí, es buenísimo.
> 
> Comenta por aquí que te parece cuando lo acabes



Pues yo no sé si será así realmente o no...porque no tengo manera de comprobarlo, pero desde luego cuadra absolutamente TODO lo que dice e incluso se hace preguntas que yo anteriormente me hice a mi mismo conforme leía acerca de la segunda guerra mundial, el por que se denominaban a unos muy malos y a otros muy buenos, el por que era relativamente sencillo encontrar acciones de un bando ("el malo") pero mas complicado encontarlo del otro..

Desde luego, te hace cambiar la forma de ver las cosas y recomiendo que lo vean.

En 30 años vamos a tener mas putas, locas con gatos, moros y demás chatarra que gente "normal" encima cobran del estado para que sigan su "activismo"


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (5 Jul 2021)

v4vendetta dijo:


> Pues yo no sé si será así realmente o no...porque no tengo manera de comprobarlo, pero desde luego cuadra absolutamente TODO lo que dice e incluso se hace preguntas que yo anteriormente me hice a mi mismo conforme leía acerca de la segunda guerra mundial, el por que se denominaban a unos muy malos y a otros muy buenos, el por que era relativamente sencillo encontrar acciones de un bando ("el malo") pero mas complicado encontarlo del otro..
> 
> Desde luego, te hace cambiar la forma de ver las cosas y recomiendo que lo vean.
> 
> En 30 años vamos a tener mas putas, locas con gatos, moros y demás chatarra que gente "normal" encima cobran del estado para que sigan su "activismo"



Exacto. En ese punto ((y en muchos otros) el documental ese la clava. 

Es que el contraste entre la IIGM y la Guerra Fría es brutal


----------



## Policía Pérez (6 Jul 2021)

El pavo del documental ese dijo que no iba a hacer mas videos pero con lo bien que le ha quedado es una pena, porque otro del mundo actual por ejemplo seria la polla

Espero que nos lea y se anime. Porque igual es forero, yo la primera vez que vi el video fue en este foro, estaba cortado sin por lo menos algunas explicaciones, en peor calidad y ocupaba menos de un giga. Y cuando me puse a buscarlo en internet el otro dia la version que hay en bitchute y sitios asi es la misma que esta subida aqui...


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (6 Jul 2021)

Policía Pérez dijo:


> El pavo del documental ese dijo que no iba a hacer mas videos pero con lo bien que le ha quedado es una pena, porque otro del mundo actual por ejemplo seria la polla



Sí, la verdad que sí. 

Pero bueno, al menos ha hecho éste



Policía Pérez dijo:


> Espero que nos lea y se anime. Porque igual es forero, yo la primera vez que vi el video fue en este foro, estaba cortado sin por lo menos algunas explicaciones, en peor calidad y ocupaba menos de un giga. Y cuando me puse a buscarlo en internet el otro dia la version que hay en bitchute y sitios asi es la misma que esta subida aqui...



No entiendo esto que dices


----------



## v4vendetta (6 Jul 2021)

Y me pregunto...tener Bitcoin no sería lo mejor para escapar de las élites en tema económico?


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (6 Jul 2021)

v4vendetta dijo:


> Y me pregunto...tener Bitcoin no sería lo mejor para escapar de las élites en tema económico?



No


----------



## v4vendetta (6 Jul 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> No



No hay escapatoria posible ya? Lo decia porque podrán alterar el precio arriba o abajo...pero no pueden quedarselo todo si los que tienen no venden


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (6 Jul 2021)

v4vendetta dijo:


> No hay escapatoria posible ya? Lo decia porque podrán alterar el precio arriba o abajo...pero no pueden quedarselo todo si los que tienen no venden



Es otra rama del mismo sistema. Como todo puede ir bien un tiempo , y a lo mejor sube mas.

Pero pasará con el Bitcoin o el oro lo que ellos quieran

Tienen todo, capacidad de legislar, poder, ejercitos...y bancos centrales

Si solo fuera lo ultimo te podrias escapar con el Bitcoin o el oro, pero como no es lo unico que tienen, a todo estás expuesto


----------



## Walter Sobchak (6 Jul 2021)

La resistencia es futil.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (6 Jul 2021)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> La resistencia es futil.



Lo sé. Y mi resignacion es cada vez mayor y mayor, siempre creo que he abierto el ultimo hilo serio en Burbuja ya. Aunque luego me pilla un subidon y abro uno, y luego me llevo otra hostia de realidad de nuevo


----------



## Policía Pérez (6 Jul 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> No entiendo esto que dices



Que el del video igual subio una version al foro antes de terminarlo completamente, eso podria significar que es forero


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (7 Jul 2021)

Policía Pérez dijo:


> Que el del video igual subio una version al foro antes de terminarlo completamente, eso podria significar que es forero



Ah coño. No lo sabía o no lo recuerdo, al menos


----------



## Policía Pérez (7 Jul 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Ah coño. No lo sabía o no lo recuerdo, al menos



Tambien hay una version alternativa en bitchute o no se donde, que yo la veo completamente identica a la version normal, igual se me escapa algo


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (7 Jul 2021)

Policía Pérez dijo:


> Tambien hay una version alternativa en bitchute o no se donde, que yo la veo completamente identica a la version normal, igual se me escapa algo



Sí, pregunté que diferencia había, pero nadie supo responder


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (8 Jul 2021)

Policía Pérez dijo:


> Tambien hay una version alternativa en bitchute o no se donde, que yo la veo completamente identica a la version normal, igual se me escapa algo



La verdad que tengo curiosidad, habrá que ver 10 veces la original y la alternativa a ver si aparece


----------



## qbit (8 Jul 2021)

He encontrado esto por casualidad:






Without a Shot Indeed: Inducing Compliance to Tyranny Through Conditioning and Persuasion: Risselada, David: 9781633021914: Amazon.com: Books


Without a Shot Indeed: Inducing Compliance to Tyranny Through Conditioning and Persuasion [Risselada, David] on Amazon.com. *FREE* shipping on qualifying offers. Without a Shot Indeed: Inducing Compliance to Tyranny Through Conditioning and Persuasion



www.amazon.com





"Nikita Khrushchev proudly proclaimed the United States would one day awaken as a full-blown communist country. Americans are gullible, he said, the United States will be defeated without firing a shot. What did he mean by this? This book will attempt to answer this question by examining the social sciences used to study our behavior for the purpose of manipulating and changing it. The theories of B.F. Skinner, Cass Sunstein and others will be looked at along with scientific models from which our behavior is examined. Persuasive communication strategies designed to gain compliance will also be explored along with what is understood about the human reaction to fear. Without a Shot Indeed: Inducing Compliance to Tyranny will expose the reader to the reality that our behaviors, beliefs and attitudes are constantly under the microscope and the target of those seeking to change our nation.

About the Author

David Risselada is a graduate of Liberty University's Master of Professional Writing Program and holds a bachelor's degree in Social Work. David has been writing on the socio/political issues our nation faces since being exposed to the leftist agenda in social work education. David has two previous books: Not on My Watch: Exposing the Marxist Agenda in Education and Psychopolitics in America: A Nation Under Conquest. David's writing can be seen on his website, defenseofournation.com. He is also a regular contributor to Sons of Liberty Media. David served in the Marine Corps from 1995 to 1999 and the U.S. Army from 2001 to 2006. David lives with his wife of twenty-five years, Deborah, and has two daughters."


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (11 Jul 2021)

qbit dijo:


> He encontrado esto por casualidad:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si es que lo sabían, es lo que decía esta profecía de Adofo






Esta profecía de Hitler sobre el mundo actual es fin de foro, en su último discurso


La traducción la hizo el forero @Leovigildo https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/el-ultimo-discurso-de-hitler-30-04-1945.930242/ Copio la parte del texto que interesa: " Como nacionalsocialista e implacable luchador por mi pueblo me gustaría asegurar de una vez por todas a estos y...




www.burbuja.info





Podian usar la estrategia mas brutal o mas comedida sin enfrentamiento, pero el final seria el mismo


----------



## v4vendetta (12 Jul 2021)

Veamos como responde la élite en Cuba y como manejan los medios y que discurso meten


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (12 Jul 2021)

v4vendetta dijo:


> Veamos como responde la élite en Cuba y como manejan los medios y que discurso meten



Si el asunto es que da igual, hay comunismo rapido y comunismo lento, y por la propaganda oficialista parece que solo exista el primero


----------



## v4vendetta (12 Jul 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Si el asunto es que da igual, hay comunismo rapido y comunismo lento, y por la propaganda oficialista parece que solo exista el primero



Pero lo pondrán por malo? o pasarán de puntillas, mencionandolo porque es alarmante, pero sin volcar ningun tipo de opinion hacia ninguna lado?


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (12 Jul 2021)

@Walter Sobchak


----------



## Walter Sobchak (12 Jul 2021)

3.93 GB file on MEGA


----------



## Walter Sobchak (12 Jul 2021)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> 3.93 GB file on MEGA



Pincha en ese link, bajate la aplicacion de MEGA para poder bajarlos.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (12 Jul 2021)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> 3.93 GB file on MEGA



¿Es el del mensaje inicial? ¿Funciona ahí?


----------



## Walter Sobchak (12 Jul 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> ¿Es el del mensaje inicial? ¿Funciona ahí?



Si, por cierto, ¿por que no se ven las firmas?.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (12 Jul 2021)

v4vendetta dijo:


> Pero lo pondrán por malo? o pasarán de puntillas, mencionandolo porque es alarmante, pero sin volcar ningun tipo de opinion hacia ninguna lado?



No entiendo la pregunta



Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Si, por cierto, ¿por que no se ven las firmas?.



no sé, yo las veo


----------



## v4vendetta (12 Jul 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> No entiendo la pregunta



Cuba sería un modelo comunista por vía rápida (la vía NO OFICIAL), pero el que no sea oficial, quiere decir que mediaticamente echarán piedras sobre el tejado comunista cubano? Es decir, en los medios de comunicación harán hincapiéen que es comunista y que se está rebelando la gente por la miseria y total dependencia de un estado quebrado?


----------



## ESC (12 Jul 2021)

Ya que estamos, voy a plasmar y revisar ciertos análisis e inquietudes:

La clave: La historia reciente de la humanidad es una historia de envilecimiento monetario hasta llegar al fiat. Bajo esa lectura, los tres bandos de la segunda guerra mundial adolecen de lo mismo y cada uno de los bandos tiene su propia propuesta mediante la cual alcanzar prosperidad y estabilidad (yo me lavo las manos sobre ese asunto ya que dadas las circunstancias me cuesta confraternizar con alguien).

Por mucho que los liberales, los socialistas o los comunistas tengan diversas ramas o interpretaciones resulta interesante tener presentes sus puntos en común a la hora de llevar sus ideologías a la práctica.



- Los comunistas se dicen materialistas pero la unión soviética acabó rigiéndose mediante fiat. Los comunistas persiguen una utopía absurda y podría decirse que en la práctica acaban derivando en dictaduras de corte socialista. Caen en contradicciones, pues por un lado su seno ideológico apunta al internacionalismo de la lucha de clases y en la práctica actúan en clave nacional. El comunismo es el bloque más contradictorio entre lo que desea y lo que hace.

El comunismo es una carrera imposible por esculpir al ser humano, por tanto infinita (no se sabe dónde está el límite), acaba confiando en el estado para que este controle cualquier aspecto de nuestra vida en aras de un colectivismo. Ahí es dónde depositan su fe, prosperidad y estabilidad, en el estado. En ese sentido es más fácil que deriven en totalitarismos más duros que el propio socialismo, guardando similitudes.



- Los liberales también presentan notorias diferencias entre sus postulados ideológicos y la práctica. Confían en una independencia imposible del banco central, confían en que el sector bancario por ser privado haga de contrapeso al estado sin llegar a reflexionar en el inmenso poder que tienen dichas entidades pues el sector financiero hace literalmente lo que quiere con el mundo en un marco de crecimiento monetario fiat infinito inflacionario.

En el plano ideológico los liberales esperan alcanzar prosperidad y estabilidad confiando en la libre competencia de la actividad privada en un marco global y sin embargo, no saben muy bien cómo dar respuesta a la cuestión de la naturaleza monetaria. Si bien es cierto que en este mismo foro muchos liberales defienden un dinero duro y debo estar agradecido a ellos por transmitirme dichas inquietudes, no hace falta definirse como liberal para defender dicha convención monetaria sea como fuere.

Cabe señalar que desde el liberalismo también persiguen sus propias utopías como por ejemplo el anarco-capitalismo. (Me resulta curioso ver a un liberal refiriéndose a un "capitalismo" pues eso es retórica marxista, es lo que hay y habrá que tener paciencia con ello).



- El socialismo de corte nacional es un fenómeno inevitable al reducir el dinero a la nada.

Por supuesto confía en el estado, "qué mejor que el estado para poner orden al potencial caos que representa el fiat", se dicen. De igual forma están entusiasmados con ese poder que interpretan en la impresora pasándose por el forro una potencial inflación. "Nuestros dirigentes ya sabrán cortarse a ese respecto".

Son colectivistas plegados a lo nacional, el nacional socialismo es sin ambages en lo que acaba derivado el comunismo en la práctica, prescindiendo del propio comunismo. Deposita su fe, prosperidad y estabilidad en lo nacional. (A discreción de la propia interpretación que realicemos de lo nacional, ya sea mediante el tradicionalismo, su cultura u otras identidades varias como por ejemplo la identidad racial) pues en materia económica enfatiza en lo siguiente lo cual resulta preocupante;

El último hombre occidental

El socialismo al igual que el comunismo muestran una insistencia en que la moneda no es relevante a la hora de entender la riqueza de una nación. Demasiada insistencia. 

La economía nacionalsocialista, A. Hermann A. Ritsch, hilo para establecer una crítica y contrastar impresiones en torno a esta obra.

Destacan la importancia de la productividad de las propias empresas, de la armonía de todos los sectores que componen el tejido nacional. Tienen presente cierta autarquía económica, etcétera. Eso puedo comprenderlo, ojo.

Sin embargo. No sé a qué viene eso de trivializar en torno a la propia moneda. La naturaleza monetaria es lo que nos acaba definiendo como sociedad, ya sea a nivel global o nacional.

Una moneda que no tenga límites mediante la propia convención que representa siempre nos acabará arrojando a un mundo en el que una entidad o institución deba poner orden a dicho desaguisado gozando de gran poder durante el proceso. Es decir, o bien el estado goza de gran poder o bien el sector bancario privado hace lo que le viene en gana.

De hecho, el mundo moderno se entiende mediante la complicidad entre estados y sector bancario público/privado en su rol de autoridad monetaria compartido bajo dinero fiat.

...


----------



## ESC (12 Jul 2021)

Alguna vez en el foro he señalado que el liberalismo-nacional parece un oxímoron atendiendo a la base ideológica del propio liberalismo.

Sin embargo, cuando desde el liberalismo se reclama una moneda dura. Puede que entonces se puedan aunar ambas inquietudes.

Sí.

---------------------------------------------------

Pero eso nadie lo quiere, estamos malacostumbrados a la flexibilidad.

---------------------------------------------------

Bueno. Poco más que señalar, me he quedado satisfecho.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (12 Jul 2021)

v4vendetta dijo:


> Cuba sería un modelo comunista por vía rápida (la vía NO OFICIAL), pero el que no sea oficial, quiere decir que mediaticamente echarán piedras sobre el tejado comunista cubano? Es decir, en los medios de comunicación harán hincapiéen que es comunista y que se está rebelando la gente por la miseria y total dependencia de un estado quebrado?




Tengo pendiente abrir un hilo sobre Rusia y China y en ese hilo contesto a esta pregunta, es que la respuesta que quiero dar es larga y debo hacerlo ahí



ESC dijo:


> Ya que estamos, voy a plasmar y revisar ciertos análisis e inquietudes:
> 
> La clave: La historia reciente de la humanidad es una historia de envilecimiento monetario hasta llegar al fiat. Bajo esa lectura, los tres bandos de la segunda guerra mundial adolecen de lo mismo y cada uno de los bandos tiene su propia propuesta mediante la cual alcanzar prosperidad y estabilidad (yo me lavo las manos sobre ese asunto ya que dadas las circunstancias me cuesta confraternizar con alguien).
> 
> ...



Yo creo que te fijas en lo monetario desde una perspectiva teorica y hay que hacerlo desde una perspectiva MORAL del asunto. Es decir, cual es la intencion de hacerlo.

Pongo unos ejemplos:

Ejemplo A: Un país sigue ideologia liberal y decide que cualquier emprendedor, de forma libre, emite su propia moneda. Libre. Esto es moralmente CORRECTO

Ejemplo B: Un país sigue ideología patriotico-conservadora pero no liberal. Decide que solo es valida la moneda emitida por el estado y decide tener capacidad de emitir la moneda que desee (esto es , devaluando la misma). Esto es MORALMENTE CORRECTO

Ejemplo C: Los bancos centrales actuales emiten moneda con el objetivo de saquear los países donde está instalado, como una forma de marxismo lento. Esto es MORALMENTE INCORRECTO

Ejemplo D: Los bancos comerciales, y solo los bancos comerciales, tienen un coeficiente de caja que no es del 100%. Esto les permite crear dinero del aire y hacer beneficios con ello de forma parasitaria, incluso devaluando la moneda de aquellos particulares que no usan el estado. Esto es MORALMENTE INCORRECTO

Ejemplo E: Un país con una ideología liberal decide que solo hay una moneda valida, emitida por el estado, y permite a cualquier emprendedor prestar/recibir dinero con un coeficiente de caja determinado. Esto es MORALMENTE CORRECTO

Los ejemplos A-B-E son teoricos pero son validos, a pesar de ser dispares de forma monetaria. El C-D son los que ahora se usan y tiene un interes delictivo aunque sea permitido de forma legal. Fijate que el D y el E parecen similares, pero uno es un saqueo y tiene esa intencion mafiosa, y el segundo es moralmente valido. Igual que el B y el C, parecen similares pero uno es moralmente correcto y el otro es una trampa


----------



## ESC (13 Jul 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Yo creo que te fijas en lo monetario desde una perspectiva teorica y hay que hacerlo desde una perspectiva MORAL del asunto. Es decir, cual es la intencion de hacerlo.



Los ejemplos que expone tienen más que ver con mantener una coherencia con respecto a la propia ideología que a la moral.

Pero ya que propone dicho enfoque, de haber una intencionalidad, ¿Cuál es la intención moral que subyace al reducir el dinero a fiat?. Porque las implicaciones de tal forma de concebir el dinero son analizables.

Es un enfoque extraño.



Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Ejemplo A: Un país sigue ideologia liberal y decide que cualquier emprendedor, de forma libre, emite su propia moneda. Libre. Esto es moralmente CORRECTO



La moneda es en parte un componente esencial que nos define como nación. (Señalar este hecho no creo que me convierta en un "enemigo del comercio", aunque tal y como están las cabezas tampoco me extrañaría).

No sé hasta qué punto es moral o coherente que un liberal defienda ese ejemplo que expone, que cualquiera emita papeles de colores.

Sigue resultando determinante la concepción que tengamos de ese mismo dinero. Si tienes una moneda que se apoye en tangibles, son los propios tangibles los que marcan un límite. Sin embargo, si tienes fiat, necesitas de una entidad que ponga coto a ese potencial pozo infinito de fiat. De igual forma el comercio se encuentra unificado bajo una sola moneda.

Por tanto el ejemplo que expone implicaría un caos sin precedentes.

Sea como fuere y ya que propone un enfoque moral, la intención de reducir el dinero a la nada siempre podrá ser la de blindar a la entidad emisora, unificándola incluso. Con dinero basado en tangibles podrías llegar a prescindir de la entidad emisora, con dinero fiat eso no ocurre.

El dinero fiat convierte en indispensable al sector bancario, al estado o a ambos.



Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Ejemplo B: Un país sigue ideología patriotico-conservadora pero no liberal. Decide que solo es valida la moneda emitida por el estado y decide tener capacidad de emitir la moneda que desee (esto es , devaluando la misma). Esto es MORALMENTE CORRECTO



Si alguien es conservador, el dinero fiat puede ser percibido como una excentricidad moderna. Todo depende de dónde ponga la mirada conservadora, suele ser en la infancia.

En ese ejemplo tampoco se reflexiona sobre la propia naturaleza monetaria, la cual es determinante. Como decía, el fiat siempre va a fortalecer a la entidad emisora, ya sea al estado, a la banca, o al consorcio entre ambas.



Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Ejemplo C: Los bancos centrales actuales emiten moneda con el objetivo de saquear los países donde está instalado, como una forma de marxismo lento. Esto es MORALMENTE INCORRECTO



¿Porque interpreta al banco central como una extensión de la banca privada?. ¿Por eso lo dice?.

Entonces ... si le estoy entendiendo bien, a juzgar por el recorrido de los ejemplos expuestos, ¿Usted le otorgaría al propio estado la capacidad de emitir fiat a discreción?. ¿Le resultaría moral eso?.



Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Ejemplo D: Los bancos comerciales, y solo los bancos comerciales, tienen un coeficiente de caja que no es del 100%. Esto les permite crear dinero del aire y hacer beneficios con ello de forma parasitaria, incluso devaluando la moneda de aquellos particulares que no usan el estado. Esto es MORALMENTE INCORRECTO



Lo que ha conseguido el sector prestamista usurero con la humanidad es digno de estudio. Son los maestros trileros de la ilusión monetaria. Los grandes culpables del dinero fiat.

Son magos ilusionistas.

Lo alucinante, lo que quiebra la mente, es que la banca haya conseguido convertirse en el dinero. Punto. Así como suena.

La banca es el dinero.



Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Ejemplo E: Un país con una ideología liberal decide que solo hay una moneda valida, emitida por el estado, y permite a cualquier emprendedor prestar/recibir dinero con un coeficiente de caja determinado. Esto es MORALMENTE CORRECTO



Sí. Le sigo.



Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Los ejemplos A-B-E son teoricos pero son validos, a pesar de ser dispares de forma monetaria. El C-D son los que ahora se usan y tiene un interes delictivo aunque sea permitido de forma legal. Fijate que el D y el E parecen similares, pero uno es un saqueo y tiene esa intencion mafiosa, y el segundo es moralmente valido. Igual que el B y el C, parecen similares pero uno es moralmente correcto y el otro es una trampa



Bueno, yo no puedo evitar reflexionar (aunque usted señale que lo hago de forma teórica) sobre las implicaciones de tiene la naturaleza monetaria y cómo esta marca el tipo de sociedad que conformamos.

Cuando escucho a cualquier socialista o comunista trivializar sobre el fiat siempre es con la intención de otorgar más poder al estado y nunca llegan a precisar cual es la lógica mediante la cual piensan emitir (porque el fiat permite emitir hasta el infinito), aunque no lo reconozca como tal.

En la práctica y con independencia de las ideologías tenemos una complicidad entre banca y estados tendente a la unificación. Parece no haber alternativa.

Yo no quiero una utopía, solo quiero una moneda justa y que la entidad emisora se vea igual de limitada que yo como individuo.

...

En fin. Gracias por la respuesta. Ya sabe que me gusta tratar el tema, al menos.

A bogar se ha dicho...


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (14 Jul 2021)

ESC dijo:


> Los ejemplos que expone tienen más que ver con mantener una coherencia con respecto a la propia ideología que a la moral.
> 
> Pero ya que propone dicho enfoque, de haber una intencionalidad, ¿Cuál es la intención moral que subyace al reducir el dinero a fiat?. Porque las implicaciones de tal forma de concebir el dinero son analizables.



En el mundo actual es permitir el saqueo de las sociedades, por desgracia.




ESC dijo:


> La moneda es en parte un componente esencial que nos define como nación. (Señalar este hecho no creo que me convierta en un "enemigo del comercio", aunque tal y como están las cabezas tampoco me extrañaría).



La mayoria de la gente, ni en el foro, y eso que es de economia, se entera de que va este asunto



ESC dijo:


> No sé hasta qué punto es moral o coherente que un liberal defienda ese ejemplo que expone, que cualquiera emita papeles de colores.



Pues Rallo defiende que el coeficiente de caja bancario no tiene que ser 100%.

Para flipar. Y ese es el "liberal" maximo en este país




ESC dijo:


> Sigue resultando determinante la concepción que tengamos de ese mismo dinero. Si tienes una moneda que se apoye en tangibles, son los propios tangibles los que marcan un límite. Sin embargo, si tienes fiat, necesitas de una entidad que ponga coto a ese potencial pozo infinito de fiat. De igual forma el comercio se encuentra unificado bajo una sola moneda.



En un punto de vista liberal podría ser libre cada moneda. Ese es el asunto. De hecho en las criptomonedas puede suceder, que yo sepa, al no haber regulacion de los emisores



ESC dijo:


> El dinero fiat convierte en indispensable al sector bancario, al estado o a ambos.



Al bancario no debería, es una estafa legalizada.

El estado sí




ESC dijo:


> Si alguien es conservador, el dinero fiat puede ser percibido como una excentricidad moderna. Todo depende de dónde ponga la mirada conservadora, suele ser en la infancia.



No es una excentricidad moderna, está hecha con malas intenciones




ESC dijo:


> ¿Porque interpreta al banco central como una extensión de la banca privada?. ¿Por eso lo dice?.



De forma práctica sí. Precisamente los documentos del archivo del hilo tratan de esto mismo





ESC dijo:


> Entonces ... si le estoy entendiendo bien, a juzgar por el recorrido de los ejemplos expuestos, ¿Usted le otorgaría al propio estado la capacidad de emitir fiat a discreción?. ¿Le resultaría moral eso?.




Es un tema a debatir. Me parece tan correcto una postura liberal-conservadora de patron oro, como un estado sano que tuviera dinero fiat.

Imaginese un país donde el Legislativo aprobara que no habría impuestos ni ingresos estatales, y el presupuesto del gasto publico a cargo de la maquineta. 

¿Lo ve necesariamente mal o inmoral?

No digo que sea una forma optima, digo que es una alternativa como cualquier otra, sino va con animo de mala fe




ESC dijo:


> Bueno, yo no puedo evitar reflexionar (aunque usted señale que lo hago de forma teórica) sobre las implicaciones de tiene la naturaleza monetaria y cómo esta marca el tipo de sociedad que conformamos.



Es que es importantisisimo, pero la gente no lo habla por desconocimiento, mas que por otro tema





ESC dijo:


> Yo no quiero una utopía, solo quiero una moneda justa y que la entidad emisora se vea igual de limitada que yo como individuo.
> 
> En fin. Gracias por la respuesta. Ya sabe que me gusta tratar el tema, al menos.
> 
> A bogar se ha dicho...



Un saludo y un placer hablar con usted, ESC


----------



## adal86 (14 Jul 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Pues despues de unas cuantas deliberaciones unos foreros (entre los que me incluyo, el resto quiere permanecer en el anonimato) hemos hecho este recopilatorio que toca los temas que importan y son políticamente incorrectos: la invasion de las instituciones supranacionales en las soberanías nacionales, la revolución marxista a 2 niveles desde 1917 hasta hoy dia, la realidad de la IIGm, modos de trabajar del marxismo, con sus técnicas y estrategias, la mujer (aunque solo relacionado con política) y los psicópatas-rojos en política (el tema que introdujo ominae en el foro, y Lobaczewski en la calle; la ponerología)
> 
> En este recopilatorio se ha incluido por unanimidad 4 trabajos audiovisuales (El Ultimo Hombre Occidental, al que de un modo homenajeamos con el título de este recopilatorio; la entrevista a Bezmenov, el Why women...de Black Pigeon y la conferencia de Griffin de 1969 -aunque desgraciadamente está en inglés sin subtitulos, esta última). Tambien 3 documentos (Nadie se atreve a llamarle conspiracion -que es el libro que describe la Elite al completo y su creacion del comunismo, prologado por un congresista norteamericano que se presentó a la presidencia de EEUU, libro quemado por orden judicial en España, por cierto; Lo Que El Fosforo Hirviendo Se Llevó -recopilatorio anónimo de citas de los grandes perdedores de la IIGM y un recopilatorio que ya se puso en el foro de citas de psicopatas-rojos, mayormente de Ominae, de una forma mas informal)
> 
> ...



Aportazo, compañero! Muy bien!!


----------



## Walter Sobchak (14 Jul 2021)

¿Por que los liberales critican tanto los bancos centrales?.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (14 Jul 2021)

adal86 dijo:


> Aportazo, compañero! Muy bien!!



Gracias por la parte que me toca, aunque extienda el agradecimiento a todos los que han colaborado 

Cuando se vea el archivo vaya comentando por aquí que le parece 



Walter Sobchak dijo:


> ¿Por que los liberales critican tanto los bancos centrales?.



Los mas light porque no deja de ser un tipo de socialismo, cada monetizacion no deja de ser un impuesto al ahorro encubierto

Los mas hard porque saben la estafa que hay detrás, como Griffin mismo en el libro que te estás leyendo. ¿Lo acabaste ya por cierto?


----------



## Walter Sobchak (14 Jul 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Gracias por la parte que me toca, aunque extienda el agradecimiento a todos los que han colaborado
> 
> Cuando se vea el archivo vaya comentando por aquí que le parece
> 
> ...



Si, lo acabe aunque se hace algo pesado por momentos, lo critican basicamente por crear dinero de la nada y generar inflacion.


----------



## ESC (14 Jul 2021)

Un "estado" pequeño, querrá decir.

Supuestamente el liberalismo se fundamenta en el individuo, no en la familia. ¿Si el liberalismo es patriótico ve afectado dicho fundamento base?.

... Supongo que eso estará sujeto a debate, Invertimos más tiempo en definir las propias ideologías que en pensar en asuntos concretos y en sus repercusiones.

Verá, puedo comprender las motivaciones que se esconden detrás de cada persona al adscribirse a cualquier ideología. Sin embargo...



Me preocupa cómo se pretenden trasladar esas ideologías a la práctica, me preocupan las convenciones sobre las que nos regimos y sobre todo me preocupa que la convención monetaria es pieza clave a la hora de definirnos no solo como nación sino también como sociedad.

Me he vuelto metalero.

Metalero, maldita sea.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (14 Jul 2021)

ESC dijo:


> Supuestamente el liberalismo se fundamenta en el individuo, no en la familia. ¿Si el liberalismo es patriótico ve afectado dicho fundamento base?.



Yo creo que esa confusion viene debido a que en EEUU, muchos calvinistas desconfiaban del estado y por eso las instituciones de poder tenían que estar tan limitadas

Y como los cristianos solemos defender la familia, pues de ahí esa mezcla

Pero en el liberalismo laico actual europeo usted está en lo cierto


----------



## ESC (14 Jul 2021)

Me hago una idea.

Comprendo que la gente necesite ideologías, el liberalismo tendrá o tiene muchos aspectos positivos. No lo puedo negar.

------------------------------------------

Me preocupan ciertos aspectos concretos, aspectos para los cuales ninguna ideología tiene algo que aportar. Echo la vista atrás, analizo el siglo XX y solo lo puedo interpretarla como la gran era del dinero fiat.

Ni comunismo, ni liberalismo, ni nacional socialismo, ni capitalismo. ...

Es la era fiat y seguimos ahondando en ella.


----------



## ESC (14 Jul 2021)

Estos últimos años me han servido para comprender la historia de la humanidad a través de sus convenciones monetarias. Es un prisma bastante peculiar.

Es extraño, prescindo de las lecturas ajenas de diversos intelectuales que tratan de conceptualizar la historia de la humanidad desde diversos ámbitos.


----------



## ESC (14 Jul 2021)

Si hay algo que tengo muy presente es que nunca hay unanimidad en cuanto a ideologías se refiere. He tratado con mucha gente que dice ser liberal, escuchando su discurso con detenimiento.

Lo que sí es cierto, es que de haber críticas al fiat o al papel de la banca central es siempre desde el ámbito liberal. Pues el socialismo está obnubilado al respecto.

Ya que ha puesto esta cuestión sobre la mesa, me atrevería a afirmar que a la hora de llevar los postulados liberales a la práctica a lo máximo que llegan es a la pretensión de que la banca central y el dinero fiat emulen la "arcaica" concepción monetaria basada o referenciada a tangibles.

Lo cual resulta muy complicado por no decir imposible.

Deseamos la flexibilidad del fiat y la rigidez del tangible.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (15 Jul 2021)

ESC dijo:


> Lo que sí es cierto, es que de haber críticas al fiat o al papel de la banca central es siempre desde el ámbito liberal *o conservador o fascista o musulman o diversos anticomunismos*. Pues el socialismo está obnubilado al respecto.



Corregido


----------



## ESC (15 Jul 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Corregido



Pues podría ser.

Puedo comprender que las ideologías nos sirvan en clave de movilización social, etcétera. Sin embargo, me apena no poder tratar las cuestiones de forma abierta sin que las dichosas ideologías irrumpan por el medio. Estamos más preocupados por ceñirnos a sus fundamentos y a qué pensará mi colega de ideología que a concentrarse en el tema a tratar.

Estaba viendo estos dos vídeos ahora mismo, quizás no es el hilo pertinente para compartirlos ... pero bueno:





El fiat presenta cierto componente de locura colectiva. Nada bueno puede salir de ahí.

Buenas noches.


----------



## Policía Pérez (15 Jul 2021)

Lo que no entiendo del ultimo hombre es lo de que las elites organizan dos corrientes de opinion, la oficial y las protestas. Ponen el ejemplo del 11 de septiembre pero yo quiero poner el de las protestas de Francia contra las vacunas. Que ganan las masonadas con organizar lo de los chalecos amarillos contra las vacunas?


----------



## Cuqui (15 Jul 2021)

Policía Pérez dijo:


> Lo que no entiendo del ultimo hombre es lo de que las elites organizan dos corrientes de opinion, la oficial y las protestas. Ponen el ejemplo del 11 de septiembre pero yo quiero poner el de las protestas de Francia contra las vacunas. Que ganan las masonadas con organizar lo de los chalecos amarillos contra las vacunas?



El control total, dirigir tambien a la resistencia. Ya no necesitarian ni hacer contraespionaje, no hay sorpresas ni sobresaltos. No necesitas insertar un caballo de troya porque eres el puto troyano.


----------



## ESC (15 Jul 2021)

Policía Pérez dijo:


> Lo que no entiendo del ultimo hombre es lo de que las elites organizan dos corrientes de opinion, la oficial y las protestas. Ponen el ejemplo del 11 de septiembre pero yo quiero poner el de las protestas de Francia contra las vacunas. Que ganan las masonadas con organizar lo de los chalecos amarillos contra las vacunas?



Bueno, es lo clásico, se divide a la población en dos bloques ideológicos con el fin de controlarla. Lo cual no resulta complicado pues ya presentamos una predisposición a interpretar polos ideológicos y movilizarnos en lo social.

Se trata de dividir el mundo en dos categorías, el documental se centra sobre todo en la dicotomía liberal/comunismo.

-------------------------------------------------

Con mis últimas intervenciones en este hilo he tratado (de mala manera) de comprender a cada ideología en sus fundamentos ideales y utópicos en contraposición con la práctica teniendo siempre presente la naturaleza monetaria a implementar.

No sé por qué me esfuerzo tanto por dar sentido a las ideologías con las que debo convivir. Estoy releyendo algunas impresiones que he dejado por escrito y podría estar matizándolas hasta el fin de mis días. No me hagan mucho caso. En verdad no me he quedado satisfecho con lo expuesto.

Lo único que deseo trasmitir, es que la moneda y la naturaleza monetaria resulta crucial. Fundamental a la hora de definirnos. Me atormenta el silencio que hay sobre estas cuestiones.


----------



## ESC (15 Jul 2021)

Los foreros que participan en este hilo:

ORO y PLATA POST OFICIAL

Son gente cojonuda, pues todos ellos comparten esa inquietud por el tangible versus fiat. Si se fijan no pierden el tiempo como hago yo dándole vueltas a las chorradas ideológicas. 

La sociedad fiat se encuentra tan avanzada... que no sé qué futuro nos espera.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (15 Jul 2021)

Una cosa @ESC que hay que preguntarse es : ¿Quien tiene derecho a emitir moneda?:

-Solo el Legislativo de un país

-Tambien el Ejecutivo de ese país

-Un banco central ajeno (que esto es el abuso)

-Los bancos comerciales de forma limitada mediante el coeficiente de caja (que esto es otro abuso)

-Cualquier particular

Etc


----------



## ESC (15 Jul 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Una cosa @ESC que hay que preguntarse es : ¿Quien tiene derecho a emitir moneda?:
> 
> -Solo el Legislativo de un país
> 
> ...



Lo comprendo, pero compréndame usted a mi pues he emprendido un camino de aparente "no retorno".

Si basas la moneda en tangibles la entidad emisora se encuentra limitada ya de base. Eso proporciona a todos los agentes implicados en el juego monetario de idénticas restricciones, usuarios de la moneda y entidad emisora.

Esa es una característica que dotaba de identidad a los pueblos, su moneda basada en tangibles. ¿Quién lo emitía?, pues el equivalente a la casa de la moneda en diversos siglos. Sin más. Limitados por el propio metal a la hora de generar dinero nuevo.

Durante el siglo XX han aparecido miles de intelectuales y economistas que pretenden conceptualizar y justificar una lógica monetaria de emisión precisamente porque disponemos de la facultad de emitir ad infinitum, disponemos de mil herramientas para realizar trampas al solitario.

Es una locura, asisto con perplejidad al cachondeo de las prácticas bancarias que se llevan ejecutando recientemente y he dicho basta. Es suficiente para mi. Si aún interpretase que estuviésemos en una sociedad sana que fomenta la vida y la familia pues aún me pensaba en defender el vigente sistema disparatado. Al contrario vamos de cabeza a una dictadura tecnológica, a una oclocracia grotesca. El mundo moderno se estructura a través de la banca y el fiat. En aras de un libre comercio acabaremos con una sola moneda fiat a nivel mundial con un banco central como máxima autoridad monetaria.

Los problemas empiezan cuando se emiten papeles en base a dichos tangibles y se juega con el desacople propiciado con ello. Ya sea China en los siglos IX - XI d.c o cuando en 1650 la banca empieza a emitir proto-papel moneda deuda entre sus entidades.

Estamos en la era del fiat, yo ya no sé cómo revertir dicho proceso. No tengo ni pajolera idea. 

Pero a la hora de intervenir en hilos como este y bueno... divagar, reflexionar y compartir puntos de vista. No puedo dejar de plantear esto que expongo.

Estamos obviando el fiat.

Deme un segundo. Voy a copiar y pegar un mensaje que escribí el otro día en otro hilo ....


----------



## ESC (15 Jul 2021)

Bueno, el hilo es el siguiente:

ORO y PLATA POST OFICIAL

Pásese por ahí, es un hilo cojonudo.


----------



## v4vendetta (16 Jul 2021)

Todavía no he leído que ningún país (de forma singular) que se haya pronunciado con respecto a lo de Cuba ni haya dicho de intervenir ni absolutamente nada de nada de nada....¿Por qué? La UE hizo un comunicado que si tal que si cual, cuatro mierdas y a seguir con el bombo del pasaporte Covid y los putos jovenes de los cojones que "son insolidarios y no se vacunan"


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (16 Jul 2021)

ESC dijo:


> Estamos en la era del fiat, yo ya no sé cómo revertir dicho proceso. No tengo ni pajolera idea.



No se va a revertir


----------



## ESC (16 Jul 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> No se va a revertir



Se suele decir eso de que "la historia es cíclica", sin embargo no hay precedentes para un mundo globalizado en clave banca central - banca privada.

Obviamente ignoro hasta qué punto se puede mantener el castillo de naipes que representa el sistema monetario mundial. Aparentemente el dinero basura ha venido para quedarse, solo puede caerse por su propio peso. Lo cual implicaría un caos sin precedentes pues no hay retorno sin dolor.

Hay que tener en cuenta que referirse a un patrón oro-plata es un proceso histórico más que un sistema monetario en si mismo.

Un proceso que parte del dinero mercancía a la convivencia con el papel moneda, con una fase en la que el papel es redimible a metal para acabar cogiendo polvo en las cámaras de los banco centrales los cuales actúan como la gran barrera en la actualidad.

Podemos elucubrar con un retorno... pero claro, ¿un retorno a qué punto concreto de dicho proceso?.

Coincido con usted, no pinta que vaya a haber retorno de tipo alguno.


----------



## ESC (16 Jul 2021)

El tiempo dirá. Yo estoy saturado.


----------



## ESC (16 Jul 2021)

Simplificando, es un juego que quiebra la mente, cómo confluyen "banca central - estado - banca privada" en su invento particular del dinero fiat. Yo ya me he cansado de darle vueltas a este asunto.

En caso de caos el estado siempre tenderá a tomar control de la banca central y la privada incluso (tenemos ejemplos a lo largo de la historia) y sin embargo, al estado siempre le conviene la existencia de la banca privada para que esta le haga de contrapunto. Por eso le digo que quiebra la mente pensar sobre estas cuestiones.

Si toda la banca es pública esto se empieza a asemejar demasiado a un comunismo. Me da tanta pereza pensar en la estupidez del comunismo. El comunismo como ya he señalado persigue una utopía absurda y acaba haciendo el ridículo en la práctica.

En caso de desplome del dinero fiat (ya puestos a especular...) solo queda ver si en el vigente mundo globalizado ese ímpetu de la entidad estatal por tomar control se da a escala global o local... o qué choques de fuerzas hay en el proceso. Porque el modelo de naciones está tocado en el bloque occidental. 

No sé si me explico. En fin, que estamos en una situación muy delicada.


----------



## v4vendetta (17 Jul 2021)

ESC dijo:


> Simplificando, es un juego que quiebra la mente, cómo confluyen "banca central - estado - banca privada" en su invento particular del dinero fiat. Yo ya me he cansado de darle vueltas a este asunto.
> 
> En caso de caos el estado siempre tenderá a tomar control de la banca central y la privada incluso (tenemos ejemplos a lo largo de la historia) y sin embargo, al estado siempre le conviene la existencia de la banca privada para que esta le haga de contrapunto. Por eso le digo que quiebra la mente pensar sobre estas cuestiones.
> 
> ...



Pero...si se diese ese caos del fiat... habrá algún sitio al que se dirija capital y grandes cantidades, Oro? Plata? Cryptos? Al menos durante los peores momentos de tempestad..


----------



## ESC (17 Jul 2021)

v4vendetta dijo:


> Pero...si se diese ese caos del fiat... habrá algún sitio al que se dirija capital y grandes cantidades, Oro? Plata? Cryptos? Al menos durante los peores momentos de tempestad..



Efectivamente. Hay hilos para tratar esa cuestión de forma específica. Son tantos los factores a valorar en economía que es imposible vaticinar con un mínimo de precisión.

Hay algo que me agita. Nosotros estamos a vista de rana, pero a vista de pájaro se pueden sacar mil trucos de la chistera. Piense que si se saca una moneda paralela, vamos a decir las CBDC, (las cuales presentan peculiaridades), se daría el fenómeno de aliviar la inflación de manera temporal.

Las CBDC son un peldaño envenenado para los países en la búsqueda de un globalismo.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (17 Jul 2021)

v4vendetta dijo:


> Pero...si se diese ese caos del fiat... habrá algún sitio al que se dirija capital y grandes cantidades, Oro? Plata? Cryptos? Al menos durante los peores momentos de tempestad..



Siempre y cuando las autoridades del fiat lo permiten. Porque el fiat está por la fuerza, no por el libre mercado.

Y precisamente este hilo anticipa que no pueden haber muchas variantes monetarias por mucho tiempo



ESC dijo:


> Efectivamente. Hay hilos para tratar esa cuestión de forma específica. Son tantos los factores a valorar en economía que es imposible vaticinar con un mínimo de precisión.
> 
> Hay algo que me agita. Nosotros estamos a vista de rana, pero a vista de pájaro se pueden sacar mil trucos de la chistera. Piense que si se saca una moneda paralela, vamos a decir las CBDC, (las cuales presentan peculiaridades), se daría el fenómeno de aliviar la inflación de manera temporal.
> 
> Las CBDC son un peldaño envenenado para los países en la búsqueda de un globalismo.



Yo lo que veo de usted ESC es que es buena persona, y entonces no ve la maldad en otros puntos.

Lo que usted ve:

-Un debate entre sistemas monetarios, que por alguna razon usted desconoce los del fiat ganan

La realidad

-Una Elite, por la fuerza, impone un sistema monetario que les permite el saqueo a las sociedades y a los civiles hagan lo que hagan, el dinero fiduciario

La maldad existe, ESC


----------



## ESC (18 Jul 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Yo lo que veo de usted ESC es que es buena persona, y entonces no ve la maldad en otros puntos.



Soy humano, con todo lo que ello implica.



Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Lo que usted ve:
> 
> -Un debate entre sistemas monetarios, que por alguna razon usted desconoce los del fiat ganan
> 
> ...



Cierto. Bueno, de hecho he elucubrado bastante en el foro con una malicia consciente o incluso inconsciente por parte de cierta élite (por definirlos con sus propias palabras).

Últimamente estoy dejando de realizar ese ejercicio de ponerme en la piel de ciertos individuos y ver el mundo a través de sus ojos. Sin más, vamos a rachas.

Quizás veo beneficios en ir al grano. 



Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> La maldad existe, ESC



Joder que si existe. Podríamos abrir un hilo para tratar dicha cuestión.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hablando de hilos y tratando de reconducir este, a pesar de que estemos cuatro gatos en el:

Por mucho que se haya dividido el mundo en dos bloques ideológicos, para comprender cómo se están fusionando y el porqué cabría centrarse en los principios base que componen a una sociedad. En ese sentido, los tres bloques de la segunda guerra mundial presentaban claro-oscuros. Me siento en el deber de señalarlo como tal. 

Es cierto que en el seno ideológico del liberalismo o el comunismo se encuentra un ímpetu internacionalista, aperturista y atomizador de las sociedades. Como ya he indicado el comunismo acaba delimitándose territorialmente dado el particular disparate que supone y el poder que le acaba otorgando al estado, sin embargo su pretensión ideológica no es esa.

El liberalismo parte de la libertad de los individuos en un régimen de acuerdos compartidos. se centra en las bondades de un comercio mundial al interpretar este como la clave de la prosperidad y el desarrollo, sin llegar a tener en cuenta que lo relevante son las propias convenciones mediante las cuales se estructura dicho comercio, de ahí que la raíz del liberalismo siempre apunte a una sociedad global.

Siempre que analizo cualquier ideología molesto o incluso ofendo a alguien que se adscriba ella. Qué le voy a hacer. Para el caso, podríamos estar toda la vida pormenorizando estas ideologías.

Puedo comprender las motivaciones de todo el mundo, incluso las de alguien que se diga liberal-patriota. Sin embargo, me suscita interrogantes esa combinación. 

El tercer bloque. Ese que apela a lo nacional ... pues también es cuestionable, no sabría ni por dónde empezar a analizarlo, diré que un fascismo o un nacional socialismo no son necesarios si uno tiene presente qué nos hace sociedad. Es por ello que prefiero centrarme en nuestros pilares base, nuestra moneda. Que a la postre también nos acaba definiendo de forma interna. De ahí que señale a las CBDC como una trampa envenenada que otorga más poder y relevancia a la banca central con todo lo que ello implica.

El dinero fiat siempre es conveniente para la autoridad monetaria en cuestión, ya sea un monarca, ya sea un partido único, o el extraño contubernio bancario público/privado bajo el que nos regimos en la actualidad.

¿Fascismo?, ¿Democracia en cualquiera de sus vertientes?, muy bien pero, y eso qué tiene que ver con la naturaleza monetaria. 

Si el tener una moneda bajo unas convenciones/regulación no compartidas se dificulta el comercio... pues qué le vamos a hacer. Porque si nos ceñimos al discurso liberal, ya estamos tardando en disolver las fronteras y fusionar a todos los bancos centrales. O disolver las fronteras e implantar el bitcoin como patrón monetario de infinitas shitcoin que orbiten alrededor de este. 

Lo que trato de señalar es que solo con compartir inquietudes, solo con seguir unos ideales o una idea de sociedad compartida. No es suficiente.

Si fuese miembro de la "élite". Tendría claro que las sociedades se aglutinan en torno a sus convenciones compartidas. Siendo la más relevante la monetaria desde un punto de vista pragmático estando maniatados en torno a ella. En tal caso, tendría paciencia y le daría recorrido. Luego bombardearía a la población con ideologías que no tengan nada que ver con esta cuestión, haciendo ingeniería social, tomando control subrepticio de medios, políticos, jueces ... etcétera.

Hablar de moneda se ha convertido en un asunto incómodo, en un imposible, en un tabú, en algo que no corresponde a los civiles y usuarios de la misma. Carecemos de canales mediante los cuales incidir en esta cuestión igualmente.

Vamos de cabeza a un mundo globalizado con un solo banco central y sus CBDC en el cual la gente seguirá tratando de pormenorizar qué es el liberalismo y qué es el comunismo.

Ya he escrito de más, le doy al "enter". Un saludo.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (22 Jul 2021)

ESC dijo:


> Soy humano, con todo lo que ello implica.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vayamos al grano. Le hago 2 preguntas:

1.-¿El dinero fiat es malo per se o no?

2.-En caso de que haya dinero fiat, ¿quien debe tener el derecho de hacer algun tipo de monetizacion -incluido cosas como el proceso de creacion de dinero bancario?


----------



## ESC (22 Jul 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> 1.-¿El dinero fiat es malo per se o no?



Creo que sí. Con rotunda claridad. 

El fiat al carecer de sustento material se mantiene de forma exclusiva mediante autoridad, una forma de concebir el dinero que supone una máquina de crear totalitarismos en el largo plazo (o por lo menos los incentiva). De igual forma considero que el fiat acaba pudriendo a la entidad que actué como autoridad monetaria al gozar esta de gran poder. 

En la concepción clásica del dinero había cierto equilibrio, la limitación del propio tangible "coartaba" a la entidad emisora, igualaba a monarcas y civiles ambos sujetos a idénticas limitaciones. Hoy día fíjese en el caos que tenemos sobre la mesa, los liberales pretenden que desde el sistema fiat bancario se emule la rigidez de los tangibles y en verdad nadie sabe cómo salir del atolladero en el que nos encontramos. Esa era una forma saludable de entender el dinero, entre el propio valor del tangible y su limitación más la acuñación de monedas en unidades lo cual cohesionaba a la sociedad que la empleaba y nos otorgaba identidad. 

Partiendo de esas premisas, cabe destacar que a los países les interesa homologar o compartir convenciones monetarias con el fin de facilitar el comercio, Por tanto. Mientras nos rijamos por dinero fiat siempre habrá un impulso o inclinación por crear entidades que sirvan de enlace o que acaben unificando monetariamente a los países. De ahí que todo apunte a que acabaremos con un solo banco central global.



Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> 2.-En caso de que haya dinero fiat, ¿quien debe tener el derecho de hacer algun tipo de monetizacion -incluido cosas como el proceso de creacion de dinero bancario?



No creo que debiera haber dinero fiat, nunca. Me parece una aberración. Precisamente porque me resulta imposible responder a esa pregunta.

Si lo emite el estado mal asunto porque se torna totalitario (comunismo etcétera) y si tenemos un supuesto equilibrio de fuerzas entre estado, banca central y privada pues mal asunto también, estado y banca acaban presentando complicidad y acabamos fomentando el extraño globalismo al que nos dirigimos. 

Sea como fuere. Hasta ahora "el invento" ha funcionado gracias a ese equilibrio de fuerzas que señalo:

1º - El estado reconoce a su banco central como la autoridad monetaria, le otorga un estatus de independencia incluso.

2º - El banco central marca unos tipos de interés como prestamista de último recurso para la banca privada y en la práctica puede comprar bonos del estado, acciones, lanzar billetes en helicóptero o lo que le venga en gana. Un cachondeo en definitiva.

3º La banca privada tiene la exclusividad mediante licencia gubernamental para ser los custodios del fiat oficial. Acaban haciendo de igual forma lo que les viene en gana, reserva fraccionaria, etcétera. 

Lo mire por donde lo mire, esto es un maldito cachondeo.

Por tanto estamos en un sistema monetario hecho a medida de la banca. Entre la reserva fraccionaria, el juego de interés, la conexión a bolsa. Las contracciones y dilataciones mediante deuda. Esto no es un capitalismo (hablar de capitalismo es una gilipollez, retórica marxista), estamos en un "bancarismo" a mi modo de entender.

El dinero fiat consigue que la banca privada sea imprescindible por tanto, pues equilibra a su manera el sistema monetario (por eso no puedo responder a su pregunta). Eso es lo trágico del asunto, atención a este enfermizo recorrido: La banca, principales artífices del envilecimiento monetario hasta convertirlo en fiat, precisamente por convertir el dinero en fiat, han conseguido hacerse imprescindibles. Pues sirven de contrapeso. 

La banca privada ha sustituido a los tangibles, si lo piensa. 

...


----------



## ESC (22 Jul 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> ...



Cesard, ¿cómo transmitirle esto?:

En estos dos o tres últimos años se me ha dado por estudiar la historia de la moneda y del dinero, alentado en parte gracias al propio foro. Ahora ya no puedo evitar ver la historia de la humanidad desde ese prisma y sorprende cómo encajan ciertas piezas del puzle.

Puedo comprender el entorno socio-político-ideológico de principios del siglo XX, puedo comprender aquello que movía a los diversos bloques y sin embargo todos ellos compartían puntos en común, la historia de un particular envilecimiento monetario.

Estando a principios del siglo XXI, después de haber vivido Bretton Woods y su disolución en los setenta, después de haber vivido la crisis del 2008 y las recientes prácticas bancarias. No creo que podamos encontrar respuesta o inspiración alguna en los hechos acaecidos a principios del siglo XX. Todavía estaban frescos en cierto sentido. Esa época supone el inicio de un período particular a nivel monetario.

Además me noto quemado, cansado de los discursos e ideologías que nos venden. Estoy cansado de la dicotomía izquierda/derecha, estoy cansado de la dicotomía socialismo/liberalismo. Estoy cansado de que nos cieguen las ideologías mientras estamos a las puertas de una gran "revolución" de índole monetario.

Le recomiendo este vídeo:



Robert Kiyosaki dice que las CBDC nos conducirán a una especie de comunismo. Sí y no. Pues como señalaba parecemos necesitar a la banca privada para que esta haga de contrapeso.

Habría que ponerle un nombre nuevo a lo que estamos viviendo y la respuesta a mi juicio se encuentra ahí. En la naturaleza monetaria.

No todo vale en ese aspecto. El fiat es la verdadera trampa.

-----------------------------------------------------------------

Estoy participando poco en el foro últimamente, me encuentro desalentado.

Todo me resulta una chaladura, mis intervenciones se han convertido en análisis descriptivos de lo que a mi juicio es una locura colectiva.

Tiene que dar una pereza infinita leerme y tampoco veo salida alguna más allá de las mencionadas.

Me gustaría una moneda basada en tangibles y ceñida al ámbito territorial nacional. Con una banca reprimida, si sacamos nuestras propias criptos estas podrían estar ancladas a un depósito nacional de bienes tangibles y que fuese redimible de igual forma.

Pero eso no lo demanda nadie.

...

Nadie.

Vamos a acabar con CBDC sin respaldo alguno y la banca privada seguirá haciendo lo que le venga en gana con dichos coins. Lo veo venir.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (11 Ago 2021)

ESC dijo:


> Cesard, ¿cómo transmitirle esto?:
> 
> En estos dos o tres últimos años se me ha dado por estudiar la historia de la moneda y del dinero, alentado en parte gracias al propio foro. Ahora ya no puedo evitar ver la historia de la humanidad desde ese prisma y sorprende cómo encajan ciertas piezas del puzle.
> 
> ...



El problema es el que le comentaba en otro hilo, el comparar las ideas por resultado, y no por intenciones


----------



## Pastizabal (24 Ago 2021)

up


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (24 Ago 2021)

Esto por ejemplo me sorprende de Rallo.

Está a favor de que el coeficiente de caja sea una mierda en los bancos comerciales, en vez de defender el 100% (o coeficiente de caja libre, pero para particulares tambien) como debería hacer un liberal


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (24 Ago 2021)

Pon ejemplos, me interesa

Yo desde que vi eso como no defendia lo del coeficiente de caja del 100% ya vi qye no era trigo limpio y que habia algo oscuro y ya le he perdido la pista


----------



## Manoliko (25 Ago 2021)

Me parece increíble que en burbuja nadie le haya dicho cuatro cosas a esta petarda, 22 páginas después del citado comentario.

Que dice que la culpa es de los hombres, que no valemos un cagarro, y que ella se merece un Thor con un buen trabajo, o de lo contrario hace huelga de útero y no pare. ¿No sois tan independientes e igualitarias? ¿Por que no mantienes tú a tu marido como hemos hecho nosotros siempre?

Que ella se cuida dice... se cuida. Es decir, que se cree un bellezón por no ser una obesa mórbida. Por supuesto, considerará como seres inferiores e indignos de ella a tíos más atractivos, fuertes, valientes, e inteligentes que ella. Y si en el mundo tan solo existiesen tipos de 180 cm para arriba, que ganasen de 3000 euros para arriba, pues entonces esos tíos serían indignos de ella, y aseguraría merecer a uno de 195cm y que ganase mínimo 8.000, aunque ella no se acercase ni de coña a ninguno de esos parámetros.

El problema, hija de puta, es que para creerse un premio solo disponible para un héroe, hay que merecerlo. Los hombres llevamos milenios demostrando nuestro valor, si ahora no lo hacemos, es precisamente porque no nos compensa, porque sois vosotras quienes no lo valéis.

Deseando estoy que la Sharía se convierta en la ley oficial.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (25 Ago 2021)

Manoliko dijo:


> Me parece increíble que en burbuja nadie le haya dicho cuatro cosas a esta petarda, 22 páginas después del citado comentario.
> 
> Que dice que la culpa es de los hombres, que no valemos un cagarro, y que ella se merece un Thor con un buen trabajo, o de lo contrario hace huelga de útero y no pare. ¿No sois tan independientes e igualitarias? ¿Por que no mantienes tú a tu marido como hemos hecho nosotros siempre?
> 
> ...



No le contestamos porque no valia la pena


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (30 Ago 2021)

Hagamos subidita sana


----------



## Matriz_81 (31 Ago 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> No le contestamos porque no valia la pena




*"Vuestras mujeres callen en las congregaciones; porque no les es permitido hablar, sino que estén sujetas, como también la ley lo dice".* Primera carta a los Corintios.
*"Yo no permito que la mujer enseñe ni que ejerza autoridad sobre el hombre, sino que permanezca callada".* Primera carta a Timoteo.

Eso no quita de que los hombres también debamos hacer auto-crítica. Una mujer sana no debiese ir con un putero.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (2 Sep 2021)

Matriz_81 dijo:


> *"Vuestras mujeres callen en las congregaciones; porque no les es permitido hablar, sino que estén sujetas, como también la ley lo dice".* Primera carta a los Corintios.
> *"Yo no permito que la mujer enseñe ni que ejerza autoridad sobre el hombre, sino que permanezca callada".* Primera carta a Timoteo.
> 
> Eso no quita de que los hombres también debamos hacer auto-crítica. Una mujer sana no debiese ir con un putero.



La Biblia nos lo enseña por algo...


----------



## Matriz_81 (2 Sep 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> La Biblia nos lo enseña por algo...



A mi tortuosa ex, logré inculcarla valores cristianos, hasta el punto de ayudarla a coger costumbre de orar todos los días. En cambio, es como si el maligno la absorbiese por completo. No tenía fe ninguna (ni entendía su concepto). Tampoco poseía inquietud a conocer directamente a Dios (eso hizo saltar todas mis alarmas). ¿Cómo puedes creer en Dios y no tener deseos de conocerle? Me pareció surrealista. Le importaba un carajo lo que hubiese o no después de la muerte (algo muy extraño). "Rojas y sus rojadas". En realidad, ella se intoxicó con movimientos básicamente rojos y eso queda impregnado a fuego en tu cabeza. De ahí vinieron casi todos nuestros problemas. Cuando me preguntaba sobre el nazismo, nunca consiguió la respuesta satisfactoria (al revés, el mundo le decía: "Admira a los malos malísimos"). 

Cuando tú hablas de "rojos", muchos se quedan con el detallito político. Para mi, "rojo" es el infierno, es Satanás, y rojadas son sus maquinaciones. Simplificando mucho, no existen izquierdas y derechas; lo que hay es ROJO (Satanás) vs AZUL (Cielo/Dios).


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (2 Sep 2021)

Matriz_81 dijo:


> A mi tortuosa ex, logré inculcarla valores cristianos, hasta el punto de ayudarla a coger costumbre de orar todos los días. En cambio, es como si el maligno la absorbiese por completo. No tenía fe ninguna (ni entendía su concepto). Tampoco poseía inquietud a conocer directamente a Dios (eso hizo saltar todas mis alarmas). ¿Cómo puedes creer en Dios y no tener deseos de conocerle? Me pareció surrealista. Le importaba un carajo lo que hubiese o no después de la muerte (algo muy extraño). "Rojas y sus rojadas". En realidad, ella se intoxicó con movimientos básicamente rojos y eso queda impregnado a fuego en tu cabeza. De ahí vinieron casi todos nuestros problemas. Cuando me preguntaba sobre el nazismo, nunca consiguió la respuesta satisfactoria (al revés, el mundo le decía: "Admira a los malos malísimos").
> 
> Cuando tú hablas de "rojos", muchos se quedan con el detallito político. Para mi, "rojo" es el infierno, es Satanás, y rojadas son sus maquinaciones. Simplificando mucho, no existen izquierdas y derechas; lo que hay es ROJO (Satanás) vs AZUL (Cielo/Dios).



Sí, es algo que simplificamos.

Rojo es este malvado tipico, que hace unas decadas era marxista y ahora usa distintas mascaras, pero es en esencia ese personaje malvado que tú defines


----------



## rjota (2 Sep 2021)

Pillo sitio. Ya ví el vídeo del último hombre occidental. Muy bien expuesto la velocidad a la que trabajan el comunismo y la socialdemóocracia que nos llevan a una sociedad dependiente del Estado y peor. A ver si me animo con el resto de la documentación.


----------



## Matriz_81 (2 Sep 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Sí, es algo que simplificamos.
> 
> Rojo es este malvado tipico, que hace unas decadas era marxista y ahora usa distintas mascaras, pero es en esencia ese personaje malvado que tú defines



Satanás empleó sensacionalismo y victimismo en la batalla primigenia. Los rojos emplean sensacionalismo y victimismo. 

Satanás se odia a sí mismo, se sabe condenado y pretende llevar a los demás al mismo sitio. Los rojos se odian a sí mismos, no encuentran sentido a la vida y pretenden arrastrar a los creyentes hacia la desesperanza. 

Satanás desvirtúa la Naturaleza. Los rojos desvirtúan la Naturaleza. 

Para los no creyentes, este mensaje no existió


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (3 Sep 2021)

rjota dijo:


> Pillo sitio. Ya ví el vídeo del último hombre occidental. Muy bien expuesto la velocidad a la que trabajan el comunismo y la socialdemóocracia que nos llevan a una sociedad dependiente del Estado y peor. A ver si me animo con el resto de la documentación.



Es muy bueno todo. A Bezmenov se le conoce bastante en el foro, pero el de Griffin es francamente bueno tambien, y casi no se comenta.

Y el ultimo hombre occidental es MUY bueno, de lo mejor en español. Quizá el mejor



Matriz_81 dijo:


> Satanás empleó sensacionalismo y victimismo en la batalla primigenia. Los rojos emplean sensacionalismo y victimismo.
> 
> Satanás se odia a sí mismo, se sabe condenado y pretende llevar a los demás al mismo sitio. Los rojos se odian a sí mismos, no encuentran sentido a la vida y pretenden arrastrar a los creyentes hacia la desesperanza.
> 
> ...



Hum...interesante punto de vista


----------



## rjota (7 Sep 2021)

De Ayn Rand:
"No hay diferencia entre comunismo y socialismo, excepto en la manera de conseguir el mismo objetivo final: el comunismo propone esclavizar al hombre mediante la fuerza, el socialismo mediante el voto. Es la misma diferencia que hay entre asesinato y suicidio."


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (7 Sep 2021)

rjota dijo:


> De Ayn Rand:
> "No hay diferencia entre comunismo y socialismo, excepto en la manera de conseguir el mismo objetivo final: el comunismo propone esclavizar al hombre mediante la fuerza, el socialismo mediante el voto. Es la misma diferencia que hay entre asesinato y suicidio."



La cita puede ser chula y tal, pero las motivaciones muy distintas


----------



## Ancient Warrior (7 Sep 2021)

Up ...mientras más arriba ..mejor


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (8 Sep 2021)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


> Up ...mientras más arriba ..mejor



Eres de los pocos que ve la gravedad de la situacion. Un esfuerzo pequeño, pero muy util, el que has hecho


----------



## monaro (8 Sep 2021)

Dejo este vídeo que está relacionado con el tema:


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (9 Sep 2021)

monaro dijo:


> Dejo este vídeo que está relacionado con el tema:



He visto a EsChulin y ya sé que es una mierda de video


----------



## RalphWiggum (9 Sep 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> He visto a EsChulin y ya sé que es una mierda de video





Huyo de Estulin desde que se subió al carro de "a Andalusia no paga ni Déu"

.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (9 Sep 2021)

@Ejquelosfajsistassonellos , y al resto de seguidores del hilo:

Hace meses vi el ultimo hombre occidental ademas de la entrevista a bezmenov en los 80 (impagables subtitulos) y hay algunas cuestiones que me planteo.

El video nos explica el porque hemos llegado a donde hemos llegado, pero yo lo que me pregunto es sobre el futuro...parece claro que los movimientos migratorios para cambiar Europa son imparables, mi pregunta es, creeis que una Europa islamizada va a poder ser controlada por los mismos que controlaban las actuales democracias europeas ?

Yo es que tengo la sensacion de que esas gentes para empezar tendran sus propios financiadores y sobre todo una forma de vida que no las va a cambiar netflix, ni cualquier tipo de herramienta del marxismo cultural. 

Que opinais vosotros ?

Gracias


----------



## v4vendetta (9 Sep 2021)

monaro dijo:


> Dejo este vídeo que está relacionado con el tema:



Me pone de los nervios hablando así...


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (9 Sep 2021)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> @Ejquelosfajsistassonellos , y al resto de seguidores del hilo:
> 
> Hace meses vi el ultimo hombre occidental ademas de la entrevista a bezmenov en los 80 (impagables subtitulos) y hay algunas cuestiones que me planteo.
> 
> ...



Sí, el islam es mas fuerte que nosotros, pero menos que la plutocracia


----------



## monaro (10 Sep 2021)

RalphWiggum dijo:


> Huyo de Estulin desde que se subió al carro de "a Andalusia no paga ni Déu"
> 
> .



Desconocía este hecho del 2017. Lo conocía desde un par de años atrás nada más.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (17 Sep 2021)

monaro dijo:


> Desconocía este hecho del 2017. Lo conocía desde un par de años atrás nada más.



Si solo fuera eso de EsChulín...


----------



## SPQR (23 Sep 2021)

Broo-tal


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (24 Sep 2021)

SPQR dijo:


> Broo-tal



Si ya de antes se sabe, todo lo de ahora no es nuevo


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (9 Oct 2021)

Sí que va, es el que esta marcado por encima del resto


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (9 Oct 2021)

Aun no lo he acabado ejque, la verdad que estoy un poco liado, ya te contare. Tranquilo que no lo olvidare. Muchas cosas de las que lei ya las sabia, otras las sospechaba, otras las intuia, pero esta bien tenerlas asi redactadas y claras.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (10 Oct 2021)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Aun no lo he acabado ejque, la verdad que estoy un poco liado, ya te contare. Tranquilo que no lo olvidare. Muchas cosas de las que lei ya las sabia, otras las sospechaba, otras las intuia, pero esta bien tenerlas asi redactadas y claras.



Oki, ve diciendo a medida que vayas leyendo o viendo


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (6 Nov 2021)

Hacemos el reflote periodico


----------



## Islero (11 Nov 2021)

Enhorabuena a los padres del recopilatorio. Es imprescindible que estos contenidos tengan difusión. Espero que haya una segunda parte.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (12 Nov 2021)

Islero dijo:


> Enhorabuena a los padres del recopilatorio. Es imprescindible que estos contenidos tengan difusión. Espero que haya una segunda parte.



Gracias sinceras. 

De todas formas no creemos que haya una segunda parte, aunque el archivo actual tiene alguno mas que el original (como el libro de Griffin sobre la Isla de Jekyll)

De hecho, uno de los padres del proyecto se quejaba ya de que había demasiados archivos y que eso hace que se difunda y vea menos.

Ya si se hubiera difundido esto, pues ya hubiera ido bien, pero viendo que no hay mucho feedback parece que el recopilatorio se va a quedar aquí

Comenta un poco que te ha parecido cada archivo


----------



## Tubiegah (12 Nov 2021)

Hay que tener un par de pelotas para ver junto a tu señora el video de cómo las mujeres arruinan cualquier atisbo de civilización en cuanto tocan poder... 

Bueno, pues mi mugera le da la razón al video. Pero claro, es una señora que se viste por los pieses. 

Me ha costado ir quitándole toda la capa de mugre mental con la que salió al acabar sus estudios en ese estercolero del rojerío que es la Complutense pero ahora ya ve con claridad cómo está el tema.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (12 Nov 2021)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Hay que tener un par de pelotas para ver junto a tu señora el video de cómo las mujeres arruinan cualquier atisbo de civilización en cuanto tocan poder...
> 
> Bueno, pues mi mugera le da la razón al video. Pero claro, es una señora que se viste por los pieses.
> 
> Me ha costado ir quitándole toda la capa de mugre mental con la que salió al acabar sus estudios en ese estercolero del rojerío que es la Complutense pero ahora ya ve con claridad cómo está el tema.



¿Cuales habeis visto del archivo?

Comentad un poco


----------



## Lacerta (12 Nov 2021)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Hay que tener un par de pelotas para ver junto a tu señora el video de cómo las mujeres arruinan cualquier atisbo de civilización en cuanto tocan poder...
> 
> Bueno, pues mi mugera le da la razón al video. Pero claro, es una señora que se viste por los pieses.
> 
> Me ha costado ir quitándole toda la capa de mugre mental con la que salió al acabar sus estudios en ese estercolero del rojerío que es la Complutense pero ahora ya ve con claridad cómo está el tema.



Mis respetos caballero.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tubiegah (12 Nov 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> ¿Cuales habeis visto del archivo?
> 
> Comentad un poco



Hemos visto el documental del último hombre occidental y el de la mujer destructora de civilizaciones. El primero viene a resumir lo que le vengo diciendo desde que nos conocimos, pero bien explicao, y el de la mujer sí que le ha causado más impresión. 

Cabe decir que mi señora esposa es licenciada en historia con máster en Historia Contemporánea (traducción: historia manipulada del s.XX), pero gracias al floro y a la curiosidad que tiene por aprender (algo poco usual hoy día), poco a poco se va desmoronando las creencias rogelias que le implantaron en la hunibersidac


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (12 Nov 2021)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Hemos visto el documental del último hombre occidental y el de la mujer destructora de civilizaciones. El primero viene a resumir lo que le vengo diciendo desde que nos conocimos, pero bien explicao, y el de la mujer sí que le ha causado más impresión.
> 
> Cabe decir que mi señora esposa es licenciada en historia con máster en Historia Contemporánea (traducción: historia manipulada del s.XX), pero gracias al floro y a la curiosidad que tiene por aprender (algo poco usual hoy día), poco a poco se va desmoronando las creencias rogelias que le implantaron en la hunibersidac



Pyede ser que tu mujer sea la primera mujer de la historia que se haya visto ambos docus enteros


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (16 Nov 2021)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Hemos visto el documental del último hombre occidental y el de la mujer destructora de civilizaciones. El primero viene a resumir lo que le vengo diciendo desde que nos conocimos, pero bien explicao, y el de la mujer sí que le ha causado más impresión.
> 
> Cabe decir que mi señora esposa es licenciada en historia con máster en Historia Contemporánea (traducción: historia manipulada del s.XX), pero gracias al floro y a la curiosidad que tiene por aprender (algo poco usual hoy día), poco a poco se va desmoronando las creencias rogelias que le implantaron en la hunibersidac



¿habeis seguido viendo cosas del documental?


----------



## Tubiegah (16 Nov 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> ¿habeis seguido viendo cosas del documental?



El finde seguiremos con las entrevistas al ruso


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (10 Dic 2021)

Tubiegah dijo:


> El finde seguiremos con las entrevistas al ruso



¿Cumpliste tu palabra?


----------



## Tubiegah (10 Dic 2021)

Pues sí, yo creo que es lo que más me ha gustado de todo el recopilatorio


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (10 Dic 2021)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Pues sí, yo creo que es lo que más me ha gustado de todo el recopilatorio



Yo no sé con que me quedaría, la verdad que todo es buenisimo


----------



## Policía Pérez (13 Dic 2021)

Cual creeis que seria la entidad supranacional que aspiran a poner como gobierno mundial? La OTAN u otra nueva que creen para la ocasion?


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (13 Dic 2021)

Policía Pérez dijo:


> Cual creeis que seria la entidad supranacional que aspiran a poner como gobierno mundial? La OTAN u otra nueva que creen para la ocasion?



Eso da igual, a lo mejor no lo tienen ni pensado

Seguramente pensarian al principio que sería desde el Kremlin y ahora está desperdigada


----------



## Policía Pérez (13 Dic 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Eso da igual, a lo mejor no lo tienen ni pensado
> 
> Seguramente pensarian al principio que sería desde el Kremlin y ahora está desperdigada



Hombre en el transfondo no importa, pero como imagen de marca si
Por ejemplo no seria lo mismo un gobierno bajo las siglas de UNICEF, que al final son las Naciones Unidas lo mismo, pero que te lo venderian como una alianza de la humanidad por los niños, que un gobierno bajo el foro economico mundial, que no hay lavado de cara que les pueda quitar el olor a cleptocracia

Ojala metan la pata con esto y les salga mal


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (13 Dic 2021)

Policía Pérez dijo:


> Hombre en el transfondo no importa, pero como imagen de marca si
> Por ejemplo no seria lo mismo un gobierno bajo las siglas de UNICEF, que al final son las Naciones Unidas lo mismo, pero que te lo venderian como una alianza de la humanidad por los niños, que un gobierno bajo el foro economico mundial, que no hay lavado de cara que les pueda quitar el olor a cleptocracia
> 
> Ojala metan la pata con esto y les salga mal



Poli bueno y poli malo, como Kremlin y ONU


----------



## Elbrujo (16 Dic 2021)

Me subo al carro. Menudo documental ""el ultimo hombre occidental""

Aunque no aclara porque las elites nos quieren esclavizar ni cosas del futuro. Ni que se puede hacer.

Es todo derrota.

No habla de la agenda 2030


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (16 Dic 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Me subo al carro. Menudo documental ""el ultimo hombre occidental""
> 
> Aunque no aclara porque las elites nos quieren esclavizar ni cosas del futuro. Ni que se puede hacer.
> 
> ...



Hombre, dice que es una dictadura mundial comunista pero por el metodo lento. La agenda 2030 es eso mismo


----------



## v4vendetta (20 Dic 2021)

Latino america ya cuenta con un pais mas "conquistado por el sistema"...es como una locomotora a 200km/h, no hay Dios que la pare y va rumbo a destino, si o si...


----------



## Nostalgia (22 Dic 2021)

*@Ejquelosfajsistassonellos*
han borrado los archivos los puedes resubiro o alguno que los tenga?


----------



## TylerDurden99 (22 Dic 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Yo no sé con que me quedaría, la verdad que todo es buenisimo



Me gusto mucho el año pasado creo que lo vi muchas gracias de nuevo amigo


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (22 Dic 2021)

Nostalgia dijo:


> *@Ejquelosfajsistassonellos*
> han borrado los archivos los puedes resubiro o alguno que los tenga?



Es el primer enlace, está todo ahí


----------



## Alma Khadija (22 Dic 2021)

Eres muy soberbia y arrogante, ningún hombre va a querer una mujer que no sepa hacer absolutamente nada por sí misma y que resulte una carga adicional para él. El problema es que esas mujeres inútiles sois vosotras en realidad, cuando hay que sacrificarse en un momento dado ellos lo hacen. Sin embargo, vosotras no lo hacéis nunca, os quedáis bloqueadas por completo y revertís a ser eternas adolescentes. Por ese motivo termináis más solas que la una y tenéis la jeta de llamaros a vosotras mismas "mujeres alfa".

No estoy de acuerdo con el tema de la impronta del documental, pero hija, que sois vosotras la que os dedicáis a castrar a los hombres en todos los entornos para luego de secreto ir con los más maltratadores. Sois las que, por un lado, pedís una cosa y por el otro vais a buscar otra. Para vosotras existen hombres de primera y de segunda. Eso si, los de primera son los que no os respetan y os giran la cara a la primera de cambio. Por eso tenéis esos antros de la noche y esas aplicaciones de citas por internet, donde con fulano sois de una manera y con mengano de otra.

Hablas de mujeres alfa, como si los machos alfa solo fueran para vosotras. Mientras tanto cuando un alfa como la llamáis vosotras se fija en vosotras os acaba rechazando por completo, por el hecho que ya os ven venir. Más bien, esa asertividad masculina que tanto odiáis y pretendéis destruir la que en el fondo os atrae sexualmente.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (22 Dic 2021)

v4vendetta dijo:


> Latino america ya cuenta con un pais mas "conquistado por el sistema"...es como una locomotora a 200km/h, no hay Dios que la pare y va rumbo a destino, si o si...



Una locomotora a 200 km/h es facil que descarrile.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (22 Dic 2021)

TylerDurden99 dijo:


> Me gusto mucho el año pasado creo que lo vi muchas gracias de nuevo amigo



De nada


----------



## v4vendetta (22 Dic 2021)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Una locomotora a 200 km/h es facil que descarrile.



No veo el deterioro en la vía para que se de ese caso...


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (30 Dic 2021)

proctalgiafugax dijo:


> Más rabo que el diablo, venga tio, aburres.



¿A quien hablas?


----------



## proctalgiafugax (30 Dic 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> ¿A quien hablas?



A uno que se hacía pasar por mujer, ha borrado su cuenta, por eso los mensajes no tienen sentido, ahora los borro.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (30 Dic 2021)

proctalgiafugax dijo:


> A uno que se hacía pasar por mujer, ha borrado su cuenta, por eso los mensajes no tienen sentido, ahora los borro.



oko, pense que serái alguno que me tendria en el ignore


----------



## v4vendetta (25 Feb 2022)

La historia se repite, Rusia mueve ficha y por lo que sea parece que no hay interés en atacarla (al menos militarmente). ¿Recordais como rapidamente se llegaron a posicionar en contra de la Alemania Nacional Socialista apoyando a la URSS todos los paises occidentales?

Le doy menos de 1 semana para que ya se hable de que hay acuerdo. Eso si, nos van a poner la olla en la TV hasta las asas con Putin todo el día lo malo que es, pero no van a poder con el...lo mismo porque tampoco interesa "destruirlo"


----------



## Felson (25 Feb 2022)

El último hombre libre, o con alguna posibilidad de serlo, es el último que haya muerto (en el caso de una mujer, no sé).


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (26 Feb 2022)

Solo es el primero


----------



## Policía Pérez (28 Feb 2022)

Como veis lo de estos dias?



Felson dijo:


> El último hombre libre, o con alguna posibilidad de serlo, es el último que haya muerto (en el caso de una mujer, no sé).



De que hablas?


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (3 Mar 2022)

Policía Pérez dijo:


> Como veis lo de estos dias?



Pues mal, la verdad


----------



## uno_de_tantos (4 Mar 2022)

v4vendetta dijo:


> ¿Recordais como rapidamente se llegaron a posicionar en contra de la Alemania Nacional Socialista apoyando a la URSS todos los paises occidentales?



El caso actual, salvo que me des alguna información que no haya visto por ningún lado, es justo el contrario al de la segunda guerra mundial. Por una razón, la Rusia actual es también justo lo contrario a la URSS de Stalin. En su sistema político, y en su poder y por lo tanto, aspiraciones.

Me da la impresión de que hacéis una mezcla del pasado y del presente en vuestras valoraciones. Motivo por el cual (entre otras cosas), se ve esta división en el foro.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (4 Mar 2022)

uno_de_tantos dijo:


> El caso actual, salvo que me des alguna información que no haya visto por ningún lado, es justo el contrario al de la segunda guerra mundial. Por una razón, la Rusia actual es también justo lo contrario a la URSS de Stalin. En su sistema político, y en su poder y por lo tanto, aspiraciones.
> 
> Me da la impresión de que hacéis una mezcla del pasado y del presente en vuestras valoraciones. Motivo por el cual (entre otras cosas), se ve esta división en el foro.



Yo caí en el engaño en el cual tú caes ahora







Mi opinión sobre lo que puedo estar sucediendo en Rusia y China


Ya le comenté a algunos foreros , como a @Walter Sobchak que tenía que ir haciendo un hilo sobre esto, que considero importante, y llevo meses reflexionando al respecto, y cada vez tengo mas la sensación de que estoy dando en el clavo A ver, pongamos en perspectiva. Acaba la Segunda Guerra...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## uno_de_tantos (4 Mar 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Yo caí en el engaño en el cual tú caes ahora
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En cuanto pueda lo leo con atención.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (5 Mar 2022)

uno_de_tantos dijo:


> En cuanto pueda lo leo con atención.



Vale la pena tanto la lectura como los videos


----------



## uno_de_tantos (5 Mar 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Vale la pena tanto la lectura como los videos



No digo que no, todavía no lo he mirado. 

Entrar al foro como ahora, mirar los temas nuevos para estar al día, y contestar 2 cosillas, no cuesta nada. Pero para leer y ver algún mensaje que va a requerir mi atención un buen rato, prefiero aguardar a tener tiempo y ganas. Estoy saturado con este asunto. Esperaré al momento y te contesto.

Es como lo del tema de Keynes que comentamos, para tratarlo a toda leche mejor no hacerlo.


----------



## Thuma Dree (5 Mar 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Pues despues de unas cuantas deliberaciones unos foreros (entre los que me incluyo, el resto quiere permanecer en el anonimato) hemos hecho este recopilatorio que toca los temas que importan y son políticamente incorrectos: la invasion de las instituciones supranacionales en las soberanías nacionales, la revolución marxista a 2 niveles desde 1917 hasta hoy dia, la realidad de la IIGm, modos de trabajar del marxismo, con sus técnicas y estrategias, la mujer (aunque solo relacionado con política) y los psicópatas-rojos en política (el tema que introdujo ominae en el foro, y Lobaczewski en la calle; la ponerología)
> 
> En este recopilatorio se ha incluido por unanimidad 4 trabajos audiovisuales (El Ultimo Hombre Occidental, al que de un modo homenajeamos con el título de este recopilatorio; la entrevista a Bezmenov, el Why women...de Black Pigeon y la conferencia de Griffin de 1969 -aunque desgraciadamente está en inglés sin subtitulos, esta última). Tambien 3 documentos (Nadie se atreve a llamarle conspiracion -que es el libro que describe la Elite al completo y su creacion del comunismo, prologado por un congresista norteamericano que se presentó a la presidencia de EEUU, libro quemado por orden judicial en España, por cierto; Lo Que El Fosforo Hirviendo Se Llevó -recopilatorio anónimo de citas de los grandes perdedores de la IIGM y un recopilatorio que ya se puso en el foro de citas de psicopatas-rojos, mayormente de Ominae, de una forma mas informal)
> 
> ...



He empezado a leer el pdf de la psicopatía en la política y parte del documental El Ultimo Hombre Occidental, Y Debo decir que en mis 36 años de vida nunca había visto semejante trabajo que tan bien retrata la sociedad actual occidental.

No sé quiénes sois, pero merecéis un monumento por este trabajo.

Pondré todos mis medios para colaborar en la máxima difusión en la medida que pueda


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (8 Mar 2022)

Thuma Dree dijo:


> He empezado a leer el pdf de la psicopatía en la política y parte del documental El Ultimo Hombre Occidental, Y Debo decir que en mis 36 años de vida nunca había visto semejante trabajo que tan bien retrata la sociedad actual occidental.
> 
> No sé quiénes sois, pero merecéis un monumento por este trabajo.
> 
> Pondré todos mis medios para colaborar en la máxima difusión en la medida que pueda



Agradecemos los elogios, desde luego


----------



## uno_de_tantos (19 Mar 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Yo caí en el engaño en el cual tú caes ahora
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me he puesto esta mediodía a leer este hilo y otros cuantos enlazados. Alguno ya lo había visto antes y hasta hemos comentado algún aspecto. Los he releído, creo que han sido 4. Son muy interesantes, y coincide con lo que pienso en un 95%. Pero precisamente en el asunto de la Rusia actual veo lagunas, el problema es que lagunas se pueden tener en muchos temas porque no podemos acceder a toda la información, pero en este caso concreto también hay otros aspectos que acentúan esas dudas.

A la hora de buscar respuestas o crear opinión, lo ideal es manejar datos, un ejemplo de esto es el tema de Keynes que comentamos (es el ideal, tan sencillo como saber leer). Cuando no se dispone de datos uno se conforma con indicios o apreciaciones. En este caso tengo datos y apreciaciones que no van en el sentido que comentas.

Con respecto a los datos, hay hechos como la lucha de Putin con los Rothschild cortando toda la relación (después de que Medvedev les dejase meter demasiado la patita), pero más sospechoso aún es que mediáticamente, por lo que miré (sin profundizar mucho), terminé con la impresión de que todo eran engaños para esconder ese hecho. Idem con Soros (aunque en este caso no se ha intentado esconder la situación), y varios temas más, que no me cuadran con tu hipótesis. 

En cuanto a las apreciaciones personales, pondré el ejemplo de Zuckerberg. Recuerdo un video de hace unos años declarando en el congreso de EEUU, al verlo tan nervioso, y sabiendo la guerra que tenía con Soros, pensé que estaba en un tema que le venía grande, que estaba acojonado.

Por aquel entonces mi impresión de su situación era muy simple. Zuckerberg vendía datos a cualquiera, Trump fue más hábil que Clinton utilizando esos datos, y empezó a recibir presiones para boicotear mediáticamente a Trump. Soros como sabemos todos es el perro de presa de las élites, y Trump ha sido el imprevisto grano en el culo de estas. Soros anteriormente actuó exactamente igual con Bill Gates, otra apreciación que iba sumando. 

Zuckerberg simplemente estaba en medio y ya hemos visto como ha acabado todo, se ha bajado los pantalones hasta los tobillos. Asumiendo todas las consignas de las élites. Élites conocedoras de la importancia de estos "nuevos ricos" en sus planes. Asunto que ya tienen muy bien atado.

Pues bien, cuando le vi declarar a Zuckerberg me dije....."está muerto de miedo, no puede con la presión de esta gentuza", y acto seguido me dio por mirar en internet cuanto se gastaba en seguridad privada.

BINGO!!!!, creo recordar que eran 25 millones al año, si no me falla la memoria, más del doble que el segundo en la lista que era otro multimillonario. Lo miré y no lo he comentado nunca, una simple anécdota, pero que unida a los datos, me reafirmó en lo que pensaba que estaba pasando.

Este para mi es un ejemplo de "apreciación", que si bien no es ni mucho menos tan definitivo como los datos, si que sirve, unido a estos, para hacerse una composición de lugar.

Y esta es la misma situación que tengo con Putin y el tema que nos ocupa. Tengo APRECIACIONES Y DATOS que no me cuadran con esa teoría. No digo que no puedas tener razón, pero no estoy convencido.

Y he sacado ese ejemplo porque también interviene Trump. Veamos....¿no fue Franco un grano en el culo de las élites? ¿No ha sido Trump otro? ¿No puede ser Putin un caso igual?

Por otro lado, para mi hablar de comunismo o rojos (a pesar del asco que me dan), es algo que no tiene mucha importancia si hablamos de las élites y el globalismo. Lo mismo da que se hable de comunistas, que de financieros capitalistas, es exactamente lo mismo. El resultado de ambos (que son lo mismo) es la destrucción del libre albedrío de la población. Todos esclavos, todos sin nada.

La desgracia es que la gente no comprende ni lo básico. La diferencia entre el sistema financiero y el sistema productivo.

Hay mucho que hablar sobre esto, como se formaron los oligarcas, la lucha de Putin con ellos hasta llegar al pacto de "tu a tus negocios, yo a la política", lucha que sigue actualmente, etc, etc, etc.

Lo dejo aquí porque me vienen mil temas a la mente. Hare igual que para leer los hilos, esperaré a estar con ganas y me pongo a ello en serio.

Espero no tardar 15 días como he tardado en ponerme a leer el hilo


----------



## NPCpremiun (23 Mar 2022)

uno_de_tantos dijo:


> [ . . . ]
> 
> Lo dejo aquí porque me vienen mil temas a la mente. Hare igual que para leer los hilos, esperaré a estar con ganas y me pongo a ello en serio.
> Espero no tardar 15 días como he tardado en ponerme a leer el hilo



Tendré que seguir este consejo para no acabar siendo un troll. Sin duda este es un gran hilo y tu ultimo comentario una buena ayuda para entenderlo.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (25 Mar 2022)

uno_de_tantos dijo:


> Me he puesto esta mediodía a leer este hilo y otros cuantos enlazados. Alguno ya lo había visto antes y hasta hemos comentado algún aspecto. Los he releído, creo que han sido 4. Son muy interesantes, y coincide con lo que pienso en un 95%. Pero precisamente en el asunto de la Rusia actual veo lagunas, el problema es que lagunas se pueden tener en muchos temas porque no podemos acceder a toda la información, pero en este caso concreto también hay otros aspectos que acentúan esas dudas.
> 
> A la hora de buscar respuestas o crear opinión, lo ideal es manejar datos, un ejemplo de esto es el tema de Keynes que comentamos (es el ideal, tan sencillo como saber leer). Cuando no se dispone de datos uno se conforma con indicios o apreciaciones. En este caso tengo datos y apreciaciones que no van en el sentido que comentas.
> 
> ...








Mi opinión sobre lo que puedo estar sucediendo en Rusia y China


Ya le comenté a algunos foreros , como a @Walter Sobchak que tenía que ir haciendo un hilo sobre esto, que considero importante, y llevo meses reflexionando al respecto, y cada vez tengo mas la sensación de que estoy dando en el clavo A ver, pongamos en perspectiva. Acaba la Segunda Guerra...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## uno_de_tantos (25 Mar 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Mi opinión sobre lo que puedo estar sucediendo en Rusia y China
> 
> 
> Ya le comenté a algunos foreros , como a @Walter Sobchak que tenía que ir haciendo un hilo sobre esto, que considero importante, y llevo meses reflexionando al respecto, y cada vez tengo mas la sensación de que estoy dando en el clavo A ver, pongamos en perspectiva. Acaba la Segunda Guerra...
> ...



Si, este es uno de los 4 hilos que leí. Cuando empecé con el tema, fui saltando de uno a otro.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (25 Mar 2022)

El gobierno prepara la subida de más de 100 impuestos, entre los que ya hay y los que se crearan nuevos, la hecatombe económica final.


Subidas de impuestos brutales a partir del primer trimestre del año que viene, que afectarán a todos los ámbitos de nuestras vidas, que vienen reflejados en " El Libro Blanco" de la reforma Tributaria que encargó el gobierno a una serie de ejjjpertos, y que se está dando a conocer poco a poco y...




www.burbuja.info





No decia esto el último hombre occidental y tal...


----------



## FeiJiao (27 Abr 2022)

Up


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (29 Abr 2022)

FeiJiao dijo:


> Up



Ya casi había olvidado este recopilatorio que hicimos


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (18 May 2022)

Sí, hombre, sí. Si viene del enemigo, seguro que es bueno


----------



## Deninguna parte (18 Jul 2022)

Le hago un up, este hilo no debe caer en el olvido.


----------



## v4vendetta (18 Jul 2022)

uno_de_tantos dijo:


> *Espero no tardar 15 días como he tardado en ponerme a leer el hilo*



Eso espero yo tambien, me interesa leerle


----------



## uno_de_tantos (18 Jul 2022)

v4vendetta dijo:


> Eso espero yo tambien, me interesa leerle



 Joder, no puedo dejar de darle la razón. El problema que tengo es que cambiar mensajes con personas que leen y tienen un criterio no basado en superficialidades para engañar borregos , exige unas contestaciones fundamentadas (sobre todo en estos temas), lo cual hace que sean larguísimas.

Por lo que creo recordar, el día que empecé la contestación me di cuenta que necesitaba enlazar varios temas, y cada uno de esos temas con cierta profundidad, a parrafada por tema. Para que en su conjunto quedasen medianamente claras las reflexiones que han formado mi postura. Me vine abajo.

No tiene nada que ver con el 80% de los mensajes que escribo y normalmente suelto a algún borrego, esos son puro entretenimiento, para echar algo de bilis.

Releo lo anterior y ahora si que me pongo a ello.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (21 Jul 2022)

v4vendetta dijo:


> Eso espero yo tambien, me interesa leerle





uno_de_tantos dijo:


> Joder, no puedo dejar de darle la razón. El problema que tengo es que cambiar mensajes con personas que leen y tienen un criterio no basado en superficialidades para engañar borregos , exige unas contestaciones fundamentadas (sobre todo en estos temas), lo cual hace que sean larguísimas.
> 
> Por lo que creo recordar, el día que empecé la contestación me di cuenta que necesitaba enlazar varios temas, y cada uno de esos temas con cierta profundidad, a parrafada por tema. Para que en su conjunto quedasen medianamente claras las reflexiones que han formado mi postura. Me vine abajo.
> 
> ...



No pillo de que estais hablando


----------



## v4vendetta (21 Jul 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> No pillo de que estais hablando



Simplemente le recordaba que me gustaría saber su opinión acerca del tema del hilo.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (1 Sep 2022)

Policía Pérez dijo:


> Una cosa que no entiendo es que, después de desmantelar Europa, y viendo como los Estados Unidos es una guerra civil inminente, ¿donde se piensan los del aprendiz nasal que van a vivir?
> ¿Se creen tan ricos que en sus islas privadas o donde sea no les va a tocar?
> La maldad esta llegando a un punto en el cual hasta el trono más dorado va a correr peligro



No les pasará nada a ellos, siempre podran manejar las poblaciones como les de la gana


----------



## v4vendetta (8 Dic 2022)

Seguimos...up!


----------

